# Can A Guy Really Suck His Own....? Pic



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 16, 2008)

I'm not posting the pic HERE, cuz, yeah, I don't want to get in trouble. But follow the link....

I was looking through a bunch of those PRICELESS jokes. You know, like the Visa commercials. Anyways, I came across THIS one

priceless.jpg - Image - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting

And yeah...I didn't think that was actually possible! So a guy can really suck his own dick?

Anyone ever done it? seriously, I'm so curious, cuz I honestly thought it was impossible...but I just asked a guy and he told me there's supposed to be some video of Ron Jeremy out there doing it?  Must be Ron Jeremy WAY back in the day....

If you suck your own dick are you gay? Or is that just another form of masturbation?


----------



## PETE247 (Jun 16, 2008)

That is the funniest shit ive ever seen..You suck 1 dick(even your own)and your a cocksucker for life..........At least where i come from thats how it is..........


----------



## blinkykush (Jun 16, 2008)

WHY would you want to WTF get a hooker atleast


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 16, 2008)

Maybe he couldn't afford the hooker?


----------



## brendon420 (Jun 16, 2008)

its like that episode of south park where cartman gets butters to almost suck his dick....butters is soo gay...lol...actually hes my fav character


----------



## brendon420 (Jun 16, 2008)

Ahhhh I Lookd At The Picture Why?


----------



## PETE247 (Jun 16, 2008)

You know if that guy can get on tv he could end up a millionair....lol All cause he can suck himself off....


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Jun 16, 2008)

brendon420 said:


> Ahhhh I Lookd At The Picture Why?


I'm asking myself the same question... lol


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 16, 2008)

HAHAHAHAHA -- good, why should I be the only one to suffer? Remember, I was scrolling through this long page of these types of Priceless jokes. But none of them were like THIS. And then when I came up on this one...lol

I didn't include it in the thread, so you can only blame YOURSELVES!


----------



## PETE247 (Jun 16, 2008)

Man that is still making my eyes water...the best laugh all day...


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 16, 2008)

yes, it is very gay. *******warning. GAY.********* XXX ******* YouPorn.com Lite (BETA) - Porn


but i did it. lololol................... just kidding.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 16, 2008)

I am SO not clicking that

So do all guys try to suck their own dick at some point? I remember that part in clerks, where he gets Dante to admit it by saying that every guy has tried it, and then when Dante says he's tried it he says that he never did, that's sick.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 16, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I am SO not clicking that
> 
> So do all guys try to suck their own dick at some point? I remember that part in clerks, where he gets Dante to admit it by saying that every guy has tried it, and then when Dante says he's tried it he says that he never did, that's sick.



i try not to even point it upwards, let alone suck it.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 17, 2008)

OMFG, JESUS. I think I need a shot after watching that shit! I watched it all the way through, but I nearlly broke when he started...fihofiahweopgveOPVGI 

Sorry, I keep having these freak out moments and I just spazzed out on the keyboared.

When he started...UH! I can't even say it. YOU KNOW WHAT PART I MEAN!


----------



## Wh00p (Jun 17, 2008)

-.-

thats all i can really say.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 17, 2008)

Know what...I'm not gonna look. I have enough damage.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 17, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Know what...I'm not gonna look. I have enough damage.


very wise decision. 
i made it 7 seconds and ran away.


----------



## brendon420 (Jun 17, 2008)

2 girls one cup


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 17, 2008)

brendon420 said:


> 2 girls one cup


this is why we don't allow nudity. it turns into a shock fest. "2 girls 1 cup" has absolutely NOTHING to do with this thread, yet someones just gotta throw it out there.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 17, 2008)

I've seem quite a bit of titty on here...but all the gentlemen don't seem to mind.


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jun 17, 2008)

WOW! that video seriously just disturbed me...

The guy was all making wierd noises and EWWWY!

uggghhh.


----------



## SraGreen (Jun 17, 2008)

Huh. First, that pic looked faked. I think there was some photoshopping involved. 

Second, that video scarred me. 

1. If you're going to suck yourself off, at least be able to actually put it in your mouth. 

2. That ending? Yeah. Dude's gay. 

Remember: If you taste sperm, it had better be from kissing your girlfriend. 

-Sra. Green


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 17, 2008)

That's actually something I meant to ask, because I always thought it was impossible, I wondered if the picture was faked. 

Does it look faked? I didn't think so....


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jun 17, 2008)

*Ron Jeremy did it in an older fuck flick.Pretty real,pretty disgusting!!!!*


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jun 17, 2008)

there are websites devoted to this... (not that I would know)...


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 17, 2008)

Yeah, I didn't want to start surfing porn to find out if it were possible, because....yeah, that's all I need, a bunch of porn pop ups and add ons on my new lap top.


----------



## Florida Girl (Jun 17, 2008)

hydrotech364 said:


> *Ron Jeremy did it in an older fuck flick.Pretty real,pretty disgusting!!!!*



Ron Jeremy is disgusting! I like a good porn flick as much as the next person.... but my idea of good does NOT include a flick with Ron Jeremy in it! I don't want to see that creep fuck a woman and I certainly don't want to watch him suck himself off. ICK ICK ICK!


----------



## 40acres (Jun 17, 2008)

I didnt start using the internet until like 04 or 05. Since then i have seen things that have disturbed me way more than meth using parents, and prison ever did. It is becaus eof threads like this, which I admit is my own fault for clicking on, that I have seen guys sucking themselves off, 2 girls and one cup, and even more disturbing stuff. Well maybe 2 girls one cup takes it, but anyways, I think i was happier on the inside before I had a computer.


----------



## 40acres (Jun 17, 2008)

SraGreen said:


> Huh. First, that pic looked faked. I think there was some photoshopping involved.
> 
> Second, that video scarred me.
> 
> ...


What did you just say?


----------



## Hank (Jun 17, 2008)

WTF is going on around here? 

Hank.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 17, 2008)

The pic freaked me out, but it wasn't anything I couldn't handle. 

But that video....I think I died a little inside.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 17, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> The pic freaked me out, but it wasn't anything I couldn't handle.
> 
> But that video....I think I died a little inside.



you can stop it at anytime. i did. at 7 seconds.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 17, 2008)

So did you miss the...*gag* big finish? That's the part that stole what little remained of my innocence.


----------



## Florida Girl (Jun 17, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> The pic freaked me out, but it wasn't anything I couldn't handle.
> 
> But that video....I think I died a little inside.




Well .... everyone here kept mentioning the 2 girls 1 cup video.... which I had never heard of so of course I had to go and google it. OMFG..... talk about dieing a little...... I'm surprised I didn't have a seizure from the stress induced trauma of watching that disgusting little clip. I may never recover.....


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 17, 2008)

Florida Girl said:


> Well .... everyone here kept mentioning the 2 girls 1 cup video.... which I had never heard of so of course I had to go and google it. OMFG..... talk about dieing a little...... I'm surprised I didn't have a seizure from the stress induced trauma of watching that disgusting little clip. I may never recover.....


 
Oh man! You should have asked, I would have warned you! *shudders* That is just DISGUST.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 17, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> So did you miss the...*gag* big finish? That's the part that stole what little remained of my innocence.




i got to the part where his tongue started to "approach". i never saw contact. i got out quick.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 17, 2008)

Oh, then you don't have any idea what I'm talking about.  It's....DISGUST. I mean, I'm sure you can guess, and watching it, made me feel like I would be physically ill. 

I don't know why I had to watch it. Same thing that makes me watch Faces of Death. I think I would have preferred it if curiosity had just killed me.


----------



## Florida Girl (Jun 17, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Oh man! You should have asked, I would have warned you! *shudders* That is just DISGUST.



I'm choosing to believe that it was all trick photography... yeah.... yeah... all smoke and mirrors.... none of that was real.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 17, 2008)

Florida Girl said:


> I'm choosing to believe that it was all trick photography... yeah.... yeah... all smoke and mirrors.... none of that was real.



my feelings as well. and i only saw a flash of it.


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Jun 17, 2008)

Q: Why does a dog lick his balls?
A: Because he can.


----------



## PETE247 (Jun 17, 2008)

Wooohoooo yeeeeehaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa Them boys are havin a good'ol time.....rotfl


----------



## bongspit (Jun 17, 2008)

*I would never leave the house..lol I wonder if he swallows? wikid...I hope you don't spend too much time thinking about shit like this...perv...*


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 17, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *I would never leave the house..lol I wonder if he swallows? wikid...I hope you don't spend too much time thinking about shit like this...perv...*


you did not just say the "P" word, did you?


----------



## bongspit (Jun 17, 2008)

*noooo. someone hacked in there and said that...*


----------



## bongspit (Jun 17, 2008)

*kermit...hehehe*
2 girls one cup - Google Video=#


----------



## mastakoosh (Jun 17, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *kermit...hehehe*
> 2 girls one cup - Google Video=#


 hahaha, kermit said yeahhh eat that shi** lmao.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 17, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *I would never leave the house..lol I wonder if he swallows? wikid...I hope you don't spend too much time thinking about shit like this...perv...*


lol, not on my mind often, but I have wondered about it. 

I remember in jr high someone told me Marilyn Manson had his lowest ribs removed so he could suck his own dick. That was the first time it ever even occured to me. 

Then I saw Clerks. 

And I mean, it's fun to do. But I would imagine that if a guy enjoyed doing it that would mean he's gay...


----------



## Adamus P.R.I.M.E. (Jun 17, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Then I saw Clerks.
> 
> "... if a guy enjoyed doing it that would mean he's gay..."


YouTube - A Discussion Between Dante and Randall

I'll leave the penis suckin to the wiminzzz..


----------



## mastakoosh (Jun 17, 2008)

we had a thread before on here bout the pros and cons of sucking your own weenie. tried to find it but i cant.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 17, 2008)

What were the pros? I mean, aside from having your dick sucked.


----------



## bongspit (Jun 17, 2008)

*you could give yourself a facial....*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 17, 2008)

I think porn gives guys the wrong idea, cuz I'm sorry, I love giving head, but I personally don't feel like having you shoot that shit all over my face, getting it in my hair -- ICK. 

But the girls in porn just make it look so fucking fun!  So yeah, let a guy do it to himself, see that it's not all that exciting, just very messy.


----------



## bongspit (Jun 17, 2008)

*snowball....*


----------



## Adamus P.R.I.M.E. (Jun 17, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> ... I'm sorry, I love giving head, but I


SIGGED!!!!!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 17, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *snowball....*


Now that's a whole different matter than a facial.

How about a cherry doughnut? OMG, if a guy EVER did that shit to me....I'm not quite sure what I would do, but I'd get imaginative with it.


----------



## Adamus P.R.I.M.E. (Jun 18, 2008)

ummm way beyond me now...


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 18, 2008)

Adamus P.R.I.M.E. said:


> SIGGED!!!!!


lol, I've said it before, I'm pretty open about it, and my penis envy issues. Hell, in my threesome thread I think me and Lacy got into deep conversation about it....


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 18, 2008)

Adamus P.R.I.M.E. said:


> ummm way beyond me now...


Urban Dictionary: cherry doughnut


----------



## Wh00p (Jun 18, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i got to the part where his tongue started to "approach". i never saw contact. i got out quick.


you know what sucks fdd?

when ever you type in g 

"guy sucking his own shlong" will always be a suggustion 


keep your kids away from google!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wh00p (Jun 18, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Urban Dictionary: cherry doughnut


 
ah..urban dictionary..

Ill think ill ask you guys to go on a urban dictionary scavenger hunt:

green dragon

chubacca

seagull

wang


----------



## bongspit (Jun 18, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Now that's a whole different matter than a facial.
> 
> How about a cherry doughnut? OMG, if a guy EVER did that shit to me....I'm not quite sure what I would do, but I'd get imaginative with it.


*cherry doughnut...lol*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 18, 2008)

Wh00p said:


> ah..urban dictionary..
> 
> Ill think ill ask you guys to go on a urban dictionary scavenger hunt:
> 
> ...


green dragon: An Alcoholic/Canibanoic drink made from soaking weed in an alcoholic beverage. 

Chubacca: (LMAO, when I looked this one up the add at the bottom was for GayChubbyDating.com -- is that fucked up or is it just me?) a really hairy man! who's voice is like a richter scale! and is very huge!

seagull: (I can't BELIEVE this one, that's disgust, and I would have to kill the fool who did it) a relatively new fad among british school boys, whereby they masturbate furiously during recess, collect the jizz in their palms, find a younger unsuspecting boy and slap his face while shouting "SEAGULL!" 

wang: A very common Chinese surname



bongspit said:


> *cherry doughnut...lol*


A guy told me about that years ago...but has anyone actually DONE that? If any guy has, I can't imagine he got a second chance at it.


----------



## marijuana~momma (Jun 18, 2008)

So damn funny, so all this time I have missed this humor because I didn't check to see if a guy could really suck his own?

lol.........funny, so damn funny. And wicked bitch of the west, you rock!!! 

thank you for the enlightenment......yay!


----------



## Wh00p (Jun 18, 2008)

I meant a different dragon, which makes me feel like a good soul since i cant remember it...or maybe i blocked its contents out of my memory



dragon sex

and of course the one i remembered

snarling dragon wikid

snarling dragon


and somthing to wash that down with:

snart


edit: wikid...i cant imagine the guy even lived!

i would never do that, nor have the thought to do that..

(shrivle)


----------



## email468 (Jun 18, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I I love giving head


I knew you were awesome - but i had no idea just how awesome!


----------



## mastakoosh (Jun 18, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> What were the pros? I mean, aside from having your dick sucked.


 i cant remember any. most of us cant reach our own penis anyways.


----------



## email468 (Jun 18, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> i cant remember any. most of us cant reach our own penis anyways.


i'm grateful i can still see it.


----------



## mastakoosh (Jun 18, 2008)

email468 said:


> i'm grateful i can still see it.


 you can still see yours lmao.


----------



## email468 (Jun 18, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> you can still see yours lmao.


yeah - but i gotta suck in the gut


----------



## mastakoosh (Jun 18, 2008)

email468 said:


> yeah - but i gotta suck in the gut


 okay now i understand. me too...


----------



## Adamus P.R.I.M.E. (Jun 18, 2008)

email468 said:


> i'm grateful i can still see it.


the day that this thought crosses my mind... a bullet better be right behind it because, _*I NEED TO SEE MY DONG...*_


----------



## email468 (Jun 18, 2008)

Adamus P.R.I.M.E. said:


> the day that this thought crosses my mind... a bullet better be right behind it because, _*I NEED TO SEE MY DONG...*_


Don't worry - by that time you won't have much use for it but thanks - i guess i'll just go kill myself now.


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 18, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I'm not posting the pic HERE, cuz, yeah, I don't want to get in trouble. But follow the link....
> 
> I was looking through a bunch of those PRICELESS jokes. You know, like the Visa commercials. Anyways, I came across THIS one
> 
> ...


*I saw that Ron Jeremy video........*



blinkykush said:


> WHY would you want to WTF get a hooker atleast


*Or a least a Suck-u-tron 200.....*



fdd2blk said:


> yes, it is very gay. *******warning. GAY.********* XXX ******* YouPorn.com Lite (BETA) - Porn
> 
> 
> but i did it. lololol................... just kidding.


*The color is a bit wack.....*



Stoney McFried said:


> I've seem quite a bit of titty on here...but all the gentlemen don't seem to mind.


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 18, 2008)

Florida Girl said:


> I'm choosing to believe that it was all trick photography... yeah.... yeah... all smoke and mirrors.... none of that was real.


*FUCK..a little warning would have been nice..
I was eating peanut butter on toast...(fucking chunky too)....I don't think I'll be able to eat again...how'd you like to kiss THAT..
* 


email468 said:


> i'm grateful i can still see it.


_ALL GONE...._


----------



## Adamus P.R.I.M.E. (Jun 18, 2008)

email468 said:


> Don't worry - by that time you won't have much use for it but thanks - i guess i'll just go kill myself now.


I pray that i never need the blue pill... 
i hate greedy pharmaceutical companies... pfizer is evil
** not hospitals**


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 18, 2008)

** tackles Wikid and asks " why did you do this to poor old (and now sick) twisty ? **


----------



## email468 (Jun 18, 2008)

so glad i did not watch


----------



## Florida Girl (Jun 18, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *FUCK..a little warning would have been nice..
> *



LOL... well I thought my previous post was kinda a warning. Almost as disturbing as the video itself is the notion that someone actually THOUGHT THAT SHIT (pun intended) up.... and then actually found people to do it! There are some sick fuckers on this planet!


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 18, 2008)

Florida Girl said:


> LOL... well I thought my previous post was kinda a warning. Almost as disturbing as the video itself is the notion that someone actually THOUGHT THAT SHIT (pun intended) up.... and then actually found people to do it! There are some sick fuckers on this planet!


*
I've heard of baby roll playing...diapers the whole bit......but eat.....
*Take me now Lord..I've lived way too long...


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jun 18, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> Take me now Lord..I've lived way too long...


Ok come with me...


----------



## Adamus P.R.I.M.E. (Jun 18, 2008)

All i can say is that I Love a great BJ but not enough to want one from another man or myself for that matter. My current "girl" friend is gracious enough to give great dome..
I return the favor, but as long as strict edicate is exercised...

1) I showered for you, you shower for me...

2) I take care of my hair situation down there... you can too...

**I cant finish though, many tried, no skeet **


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 18, 2008)

ganjagoddess said:


> Ok come with me...


*Yaaahoooo...A Goddess.....I lucked out.......*


----------



## bk4u4ever (Jun 18, 2008)

you no you wanna suck your own dick haahaa


----------



## 40acres (Jun 18, 2008)

I do it all the time.


----------



## bongspit (Jun 18, 2008)

Adamus P.R.I.M.E. said:


> All i can say is that but not enough to want one from another man or myself for that matter. My current "girl" friend is gracious enough to give great dome..
> I return the favor, but as long as strict edicate is exercised...
> 
> 1) I showered for you, you shower for me...
> ...


I Love a great BJ ...you have had a bad one???


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jun 18, 2008)

Adamus P.R.I.M.E. said:


> All i can say is that I Love a great BJ but not enough to want one from another man or myself for that matter. My current "girl" friend is gracious enough to give great dome..
> I return the favor, but as long as strict edicate is exercised...
> 
> 1) I showered for you, you shower for me...
> ...


What do you mean by 

"girl" friend???


----------



## bk4u4ever (Jun 18, 2008)

if i could suck my dick i would.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 18, 2008)

Let's hear it for being able to see your own dick! Woot Woot!



Twistyman said:


> ** tackles Wikid and asks " why did you do this to poor old (and now sick) twisty ? **


*dazed and confused to be on the receiving end of the tackling* lol

What? What did I do to you? I didn't do it! I was on the moon -- with Steve!

(if any of you know where THAT is from....I think I love you)



bk4u4ever said:


> if i could suck my dick i would.


Would you spit or swallow?


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jun 19, 2008)

bk4u4ever said:


> if i could suck my dick i would.


Honesty!!! Wow, you are a real man...

still same question as wikid Spit or swallow?


----------



## Code420 (Jun 19, 2008)

ohh god why did I look......
I'm large enough and flexible enough to make contact  but I choose not too


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jun 19, 2008)

I knew a guy once that was gay (not that that matters) but he said he could go all the way to the base if he put his legs behind hid head!!! hahaha


----------



## Pookiedough (Jun 19, 2008)

I wish my husband could do it,would save me a helluva lot of trouble.


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jun 19, 2008)

Pookiedough said:


> I wish my husband could do it,would save me a helluva lot of trouble.


LOL!!! thats just funny...


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 19, 2008)

Pookiedough said:


> I wish my husband could do it,would save me a helluva lot of trouble.


*That cat-a-conda looks like a nice fit.... ......way too sick for 8:00am...I'd like to eat breakfast today.......* chases widik, but has to stop to barf **


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jun 19, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *That cat-a-conda looks like a nice fit.... ......way too sick for 8:00am...I'd like to eat breakfast today.......* chases widik, but has to stop to barf **


OMG this thread is just gettin ridiculous....

I thought the same thing when I saw pookie chime in....


----------



## Adamus P.R.I.M.E. (Jun 19, 2008)

ganjagoddess said:


> What do you mean by
> 
> "girl" friend???


I'm not one to constrict myself with the chains of responsibility and relationships. I lost the one woman that I loved along time ago. She left me and thats when I decided that _*emotional commitment is overrated.

*_I'm told all the time " I like you a lot..." i don't care though...I'm unable to have any kids of my own...Casual sex is what I'm into... I'm not looking for that... at all...

Hell... half the time when i meet a woman at the bar, i don't tell them my real name, or i give them a faked one on the spot and tell them that I'm a fucking Bic lighter repairman, no one cares what you do for a living. *
women come to bars to get social with people, and some women are there to get physical with people... I cater to those women and there physical needs*...

** when at a bar... i pull some outrageous shit, its like poetry in motion**

I hump... and become anonymous...


----------



## 40acres (Jun 19, 2008)

Adamus P.R.I.M.E. said:


> I'm not one to constrict myself with the chains of responsibility and relationships. I lost the one woman that I loved along time ago. She left me and thats when I decided that _*emotional commitment is overrated.*_
> 
> I'm told all the time " I like you a lot..." i don't care though...I'm unable to have any kids of my own...Casual sex is what I'm into... I'm not looking for that... at all...
> 
> ...


I try not to tell them my name at all. But i do this with everyone I meet.I think it is rude to ask anothers name. If they wanted you to know, they would offer it. I hate people knowing who i am.


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 19, 2008)

ganjagoddess said:


> OMG this thread is just gettin ridiculous....
> 
> I thought the same thing when I saw pookie chime in....


*Great minds...*


----------



## sweetcheeba420 (Jun 19, 2008)

When me and my gf go out there always some lil wanksta or halfwit hitting on my girl this doesnt bother me cause we have trust, not to mention im established hardworking and grow great ganja so even if she did want to fuck off, id lose some sleep but realistically id be back in action in no time. My whole point being is you should hear the shit some of these guys tell her, 18 - 20 yr old all have escalades( parked at mommy and daddies house), 21-25 yr olds all are big timers that make 100 grand a year ie oil rigs and tarsands, talking about the cash they make. its silly cause lots of girls fall for that shit, "just go in with the id dont give a shit if she stays lays or prays attitude and you come out weith your toes a tappin" Damone (fast time ridgemont high)


----------



## bongspit (Jun 19, 2008)

*I guess yoga would help with the sucking of your own dick...just think....if you got really limber you could tongue your own asshole....*


----------



## email468 (Jun 19, 2008)

bongspit said:


> I Love a great BJ ...you have had a bad one???


Truth be told - yes i have. Far too much tongue (lots of licking) and not enough actual sucking (no head bobbing/deep throating) - know what i mean?

still better than no blow job at all though!


----------



## Code420 (Jun 19, 2008)

email468 said:


> Truth be told - yes i have. Far too much tongue (lots of licking) and not enough actual sucking (no head bobbing/deep throating) - know what i mean?
> 
> still better than no blow job at all though!


Maybe she was trien to figure out how many licks it would take to get to the tootsie roll center of your tootsie pop?


----------



## email468 (Jun 19, 2008)

Code420 said:


> Maybe she was trien to figure out how many licks it would take to get to the tootsie roll center of your tootsie pop?


LOL


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jun 19, 2008)

email468 said:


> Truth be told - yes i have. Far too much tongue (lots of licking) and not enough actual sucking (no head bobbing/deep throating) - know what i mean?
> 
> still better than no blow job at all though!


Yeah guys prefer to just use our faces as holes than remeber we need to breath.


----------



## email468 (Jun 19, 2008)

ganjagoddess said:


> Yeah guys prefer to just use our faces as holes than remeber we need to breath.


gotta breath through your nose! just teasing (kind of)

but this was just kind of like lick, lick - right on the end - just wasn't all that great. maybe she didn't like me or something - i dunno.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 19, 2008)

Pookiedough said:


> I wish my husband could do it,would save me a helluva lot of trouble.


+rep LMFAO

although...I like it too much to act like it's trouble. If I don't get to do it often enough, I actually dream about it.... maybe I have a problem



40acres said:


> I try not to tell them my name at all. But i do this with everyone I meet.I think it is rude to ask anothers name. If they wanted you to know, they would offer it. I hate people knowing who i am.


I hate people knowing who I am when I don't know who THEY are. I feel like they have the upper hand...



email468 said:


> Truth be told - yes i have. Far too much tongue (lots of licking) and not enough actual sucking (no head bobbing/deep throating) - know what i mean?
> 
> still better than no blow job at all though!





email468 said:


> gotta breath through your nose! just teasing (kind of)
> 
> but this was just kind of like lick, lick - right on the end - just wasn't all that great. maybe she didn't like me or something - i dunno.


lol, sounds like she didn't like sucking DICK. If she didn't like YOU, I don't think she would have your dick anywhere near her mouth. 



ganjagoddess said:


> Yeah guys prefer to just use our faces as holes than remeber we need to breath.


lol, yeah, some guys have no finess. Need to just lay back and let us handle it.


----------



## email468 (Jun 19, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> lol, yeah, some guys have no finess. Need to just lay back and let us handle it.


just wanted you to know when i read this i made some involuntary animal-like noises....


----------



## mastakoosh (Jun 19, 2008)

when i was single i met a large unpleasant looking girl who gave blowjobs like no other. i used to not be able to cum from head but she brought me to orgasm in like 2 minutes every time. afterwards i would feel guilty and disgusting but it became like a drug. i would say i am not gonna let her do it anymore but she insisted and it was the equivalent of crack cocaine in a blowjob.


----------



## Adamus P.R.I.M.E. (Jun 19, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> although...I like it too much to act like it's trouble. If I don't get to do it often enough, I actually dream about it.... maybe I have a problem


Are you married??? If not... You want to be???


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 19, 2008)

email468 said:


> just wanted you to know when i read this i made some involuntary animal-like noises....


I'm tempted to make that my sig...



Adamus P.R.I.M.E. said:


> Are you married??? If not... You want to be???


No...and no, lol


----------



## 40acres (Jun 19, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> +rep LMFAO
> 
> lol, sounds like she didn't like sucking DICK. If she didn't like YOU, I don't think she would have your dick anywhere near her mouth.
> 
> ...


ive slept with people i didnt like.i mean really didnt like them.


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Jun 19, 2008)

I did not wonder why my ex-wife looked so happy on our wedding day. I guess I should have seen it coming when she started using her teeth, but it became crystal clear within 6 months of the honeymoon and she announced she would no longer service that particular desire of mine. Now I realize, on our wedding day, she was thinking, "No more blow jobs!"


----------



## BongJuice (Jun 19, 2008)

Where are the videos showing girls licking their own pussies?


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jun 19, 2008)

BongJuice said:


> Where are the videos showing girls licking their own pussies?


Hang on I'll BRB.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 19, 2008)

40acres said:


> ive slept with people i didnt like.i mean really didnt like them.


No offense, but you're a man. Women are different. I've never known a woman to sleep with someone she didn't LIKE, except when it's for money, or drugs, or some other sort of trade. 

A man will sleep with a woman he doesn't like just for the sex. 



Johnnyorganic said:


> I did not wonder why my ex-wife looked so happy on our wedding day. I guess I should have seen it coming when she started using her teeth, but it became crystal clear within 6 months of the honeymoon and she announced she would no longer service that particular desire of mine. Now I realize, on our wedding day, she was thinking, "No more blow jobs!"


That's *fucked* up


----------



## email468 (Jun 19, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> No offense, but you're a man. Women are different. I've never known a woman to sleep with someone she didn't LIKE, except when it's for money, or drugs, or some other sort of trade.
> 
> A man will sleep with a woman he doesn't like just for the sex.
> 
> ...


to be honest - sex with someone you dislike can be very fun. as you point out - she needs a reason and sometimes the reason is a masochistic one.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 19, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *That cat-a-conda looks like a nice fit.... ......way too sick for 8:00am...I'd like to eat breakfast today.......* chases widik, but has to stop to barf **


*holds your hair for you*


lol, I have long hair and that's an issue. I love it when at the beginning of the night one of the guys teases me and says they'll hold my hair for me if I get sick. Then THEY get too fucked up and end up throwing up.


----------



## 40acres (Jun 19, 2008)

email468 said:


> to be honest - sex with someone you dislike can be very fun. as you point out - she needs a reason and sometimes the reason is a masochistic one.


I like grudge fucking poeple.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 19, 2008)

email468 said:


> to be honest - sex with someone you dislike can be very fun. as you point out - she needs a reason and sometimes the reason is a masochistic one.


Wait, you're saying I might enjoy sex with someone I dislike? Like, someone I can't stand to be around? How does THAT work?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 19, 2008)

40acres said:


> I like grudge fucking poeple.


Wow, you guys are both making me feel like I'm missing out here.

I'm trying to think and imagine if I'd be able to give a blow job to a guy I didn't like.


----------



## email468 (Jun 19, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Wait, you're saying I might enjoy sex with someone I dislike? Like, someone I can't stand to be around? How does THAT work?


if it happens - you'll know what i'm talking about. some people you just can't fucking stand but as long as you're fucking (and not standing) it is awesome.

and without going too far in a different direction - how can i put this... some girls like to be treated less than lady like - and some of the things they may enjoy are far easier (and more fun) for nice guys like me to do if i don't really like the person i'm doing it with - and it seems more fun for them also.

but it has to be a compatible understood thing - it can't be lopsided (i don't like her but she likes me or vice versa). i am no ladies man or playa (or whatever the kids are calling a dog these days).

make sense?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 19, 2008)

i just closed 3 threads. 2 "how big is your dick?" and 1 "what is your dicks name?". i'm sorry to say the boundaries have been tested again. why can't we just have 1 thread and leave it at that? why does someone always have to try to push it? now i have to be the bad guy.  

i just don't get it. my 13 year old doesn't even find this shit funny anymore. it's soooooo childish. now i feel guilty for partaking.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 19, 2008)

email468 said:


> if it happens - you'll know what i'm talking about. some people you just can't fucking stand but as long as you're fucking (and not standing) it is awesome.
> 
> and without going too far in a different direction - how can i put this... some girls like to be treated less than lady like - and some of the things they may enjoy are far easier (and more fun) for nice guys like me to do if i don't really like the person i'm doing it with - and it seems more fun for them also.
> 
> ...


 
Rough sex? Is that what you're getting at? I like it rough sometimes. Are you saying it'd be better with a guy who didn't like me cuz he'd be more down to hurt me? hmmm....never thought of it like that....


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 19, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i just closed 3 threads. 2 "how big is your dick?" and 1 "what is your dicks name?". i'm sorry to say the boundaries have been tested again. why can't we just have 1 thread and leave it at that? why does someone always have to try to push it? now i have to be the bad guy.
> 
> i just don't get it. my 13 year old doesn't even find this shit funny anymore. it's soooooo childish. now i feel guilty for partaking.


Awww, now I feel bad


----------



## bongspit (Jun 19, 2008)

*well...what a mess we have gotten ourselves into this time...*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 19, 2008)

Yeah bongspit, nice going!


----------



## bongspit (Jun 19, 2008)

*hey...your the trouble maker...I think you should go stand in the corner...*


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 19, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Awww, now I feel bad


i do too. it "sucks"(pun intended). this thread was borderline but it was funny and done very "tastefully", i thought. everyone laughed and kept it pretty clean. apparently others took it as a "gateway" thread. 


not your fault wikid. it's the mentality of others that gets me.


----------



## bongspit (Jun 19, 2008)

*were lucky, because we can ignore them...you can't...*


----------



## email468 (Jun 19, 2008)

So we're getting too sexual on a thread called "Can a guy really suck his own...."?

in the something & SEXUALITY & something forum? we are all adults here - whether we act like it or not is certainly debatable.

But so we don't step out of line again - where are the forum rules regarding sex talk?


----------



## bongspit (Jun 19, 2008)

*would sex talk be oral sex?*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 19, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *hey...your the trouble maker...I think you should go stand in the corner...*


lol, funny, cuz originally I was going to post "it's all my fault" but I decided to go with the old fall back -- blame someone else! 

But please don't bring up standing in a corner, gonna cause me to have Nam-like flashbacks to when I was a kid. When our mom was home, and our step dad couldn't just beat our asses, he used to make us stand in the corner. 

Not just stand in the corner, but stand with your arms held straight out, so you form like a T. Always for at LEAST an hour. Try it. It's not fun. If he really wanted to fuck with you he'd make you HOLD shit. And your arms couldn't drop, or you got your ass kicked too. 



fdd2blk said:


> i do too. it "sucks"(pun intended). this thread was borderline but it was funny and done very "tastefully", i thought. everyone laughed and kept it pretty clean. apparently others took it as a "gateway" thread.
> 
> 
> not your fault wikid. it's the mentality of others that gets me.


*tackles you and smothers you with love*

lol, thanks fdd, that makes me feel better.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 19, 2008)

email468 said:


> So we're getting too sexual on a thread called "Can a guy really suck his own...."?
> 
> in the something & SEXUALITY & something forum? we are all adults here - whether we act like it or not is certainly debatable.
> 
> But so we don't step out of line again - where are the forum rules regarding sex talk?


you tell me what the "rules" should be. as a grow site, what is the imagine you want to project to the World? as a mod i have a vague idea of the direction i would like to see this site take. it's up to everyone though. not just me. i did leave this thread open so i don't quite understand the question? i never said this thread was "too sexual".


----------



## bongspit (Jun 19, 2008)

*I think that was a rhetorical corner....wikid*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 19, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *would sex talk be oral sex?*


I dunno, would you enjoy it if a woman got on her knees for you and just had a conversation with your dick?


----------



## bongspit (Jun 19, 2008)

*sure..why not...*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 19, 2008)

lol, I'll have to try it some time...it'll be kinda one sided I imagine.


----------



## bongspit (Jun 19, 2008)

*maybe...maybe not...ya just never know till you try....and ditto on the chocolate doughnuts...40 hates it when we get off subject....*


----------



## email468 (Jun 19, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> you tell me what the "rules" should be. as a grow site, what is the imagine you want to project to the World? as a mod i have a vague idea of the direction i would like to see this site take. it's up to everyone though. not just me. i did leave this thread open so i don't quite understand the question? i never said this thread was "too sexual".


I'm not making any rules - but if I am breaking any i'd like to know about it.
In the grow forum - i talk about growing. In the spirituality, sexuality and philosophy i talk about those things. I can't speak for the site's direction but if you want to clean up times square - you gotta close the sex shops.

no you never said the thread was too sexual but since no one was arguing or insulting i was guessing. I apologize that you did not mean that. Though i'm not sure what else it would be.

see here again - i have no idea if it was something i said or someone else said - no clue as to why you got upset over the thread. Which is why i asked for the rules or speech codes regarding sexual talk/innuendo. I'm not looking to alienate any of my fellow growers.

for all i know somebody complained or some PM was sent that is causing the stir - i don't know. But i don't see anybody getting out of sorts on this thread about anything or anyone.

so what i'm asking is - how do we know when we've taken things too far without a mod stepping in telling us - how do we know where the line is?


----------



## 40acres (Jun 19, 2008)

lol


----------



## bongspit (Jun 19, 2008)

*wow...I am glad we got that straightened out....*


----------



## 40acres (Jun 19, 2008)

email468 said:


> I'm not making any rules - but if I am breaking any i'd like to know about it.
> In the grow forum - i talk about growing. In the spirituality, sexuality and philosophy i talk about those things. I can't speak for the site's direction but if you want to clean up times square - you gotta close the sex shops.
> 
> no you never said the thread was too sexual but since no one was arguing or insulting i was guessing. I apologize that you did not mean that. Though i'm not sure what else it would be.
> ...


Allright, I want email,wikid,bongspit, and a few others hit with a suspension. they have pushd the rules one time too many


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 19, 2008)

TRAITOR! *making a mental note not to smother 40acres with love next time I tackle him*


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 19, 2008)

email468 said:


> I'm not making any rules - but if I am breaking any i'd like to know about it.
> In the grow forum - i talk about growing. In the spirituality, sexuality and philosophy i talk about those things. I can't speak for the site's direction but if you want to clean up times square - you gotta close the sex shops.
> 
> no you never said the thread was too sexual but since no one was arguing or insulting i was guessing. I apologize that you did not mean that. Though i'm not sure what else it would be.
> ...



you should go back and read the post. I said "I closed THREE other threads". it had nothing to do with this thread. this thread is fine. you're trippin'.


----------



## bongspit (Jun 19, 2008)

I got a 10 minute suspension...I'm back...


----------



## 40acres (Jun 19, 2008)

wikid and email are being sensitive tonight.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 19, 2008)

and i'll say it again. this site is what it's members make it. if someone new comes here and clicks new threads and sees three threads right on top about dick size and naming your dick, what impression do they get? when they go to the home page and glance at random thumbnails and see spread open verginers, what impression do they get? 

do people still hang playboy centerfolds in their garages? just wondering. maybe i'm getting too old. 



there is NOTHING wrong with this thread.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 19, 2008)

I went and smoked a bowl...I'm back


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 19, 2008)

40acres said:


> wikid and email are being sensitive tonight.


it wasn't even this thread. i was just letting people know why i closed the other 3.


----------



## 40acres (Jun 19, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> and i'll say it again. this site is what it's members make it. if someone new comes here and clicks new threads and sees three threads right on top about dick size and naming your dick, what impression do they get? when they go to the home page and glance at random thumbnails and see spread open *verginers*, what impression do they get?
> 
> do people still hang playboy centerfolds in their garages? just wondering. maybe i'm getting too old.
> 
> ...


is that a reggie verginer or a western verginer?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 19, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I went and smoked a bowl...I'm back


*puts ice on wikid's neck* lololol


----------



## bongspit (Jun 19, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I went and smoked a bowl...I'm back


*me tooooo...*


----------



## email468 (Jun 19, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> you should go back and read the post. I said "I closed THREE other threads". it had nothing to do with this thread. this thread is fine. you're trippin'.


so you were blowing off steam? gotcha.

sorry - i obviously thought you meant this thread was pushing the boundaries.
so we can continue then?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 19, 2008)

40acres said:


> wikid and email are being sensitive tonight.


I love email *tackles email and smothers him with love*


----------



## email468 (Jun 19, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I went and smoked a bowl...I'm back


hell - i've been puffing away! which probably goes a long way to explaining (but not excusing) my lack of comprehension.
I should not jump to conclusions like that so sorry everyone and especially to you FDD - i misunderstood.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 19, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> *puts ice on wikid's neck* lololol


LMAO

Thanks fdd. Let's smoke a bowl, shall we?

*off to pack another*


----------



## budlover1234 (Jun 19, 2008)

haha thats fucked up


----------



## email468 (Jun 19, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I love email *tackles email and smothers him with love*


yippee - can't get enough!


----------



## bongspit (Jun 19, 2008)

*see.................thats what fdd is talking about...*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 19, 2008)

oooo fdd's gonna get you....

*sits back to watch*


----------



## Florida Girl (Jun 19, 2008)

Alright all you naughty posters.... assume the position!


----------



## email468 (Jun 19, 2008)

Florida Girl said:


> Alright all you naughty posters.... assume the position!


i can dish it out - but i just can't seem to take it ...


----------



## bongspit (Jun 19, 2008)

budlover1234 said:


> haha thats fucked up


*I was refering to this..*


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 19, 2008)

so i had my wife push on the back of my head and i was still 16" away. it ain't gonna happen.


----------



## bongspit (Jun 19, 2008)

your not right....


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 19, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> so i had my wife push on the back of my head and i was still 16" away. it ain't gonna happen.


LMFAO

I went off to smoke...and I got caught up in the rotation. It's like jumping rope (I'm talking about jumping a rope that two other people are swinging), once you get in there, you just keep going and going, cuz getting out is harder!

But yeah, I come back, REALLY high now...and this post nearly killed me.

I don't know what I find MORE amusing, the fact that he tried, or the fact that his wife HELPED him try.

If MY husband asked me to help him try to suck his own dick...I'd probably be a bit miffed.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 20, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> LMFAO
> 
> I went off to smoke...and I got caught up in the rotation. It's like jumping rope (I'm talking about jumping a rope that two other people are swinging), once you get in there, you just keep going and going, cuz getting out is harder!
> 
> ...


teach a man to fish.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 20, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> teach a man to fish.


But then what would I do while he was fishin? I'd feel a bit left out...


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jun 20, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> But then what would I do while he was fishin? I'd feel a bit left out...


Teach yourself to fish?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 20, 2008)

I already know how to fish.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 20, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I already know how to fish.


but can you net your own trout?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 20, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> but can you net your own trout?


I'm not quite sure what we're talking about anymore....lol, I'm too high for this


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jun 20, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> but can you net your own trout?


All the time! You? J/K

*runs and hides from the Goderator


----------



## marijuana~momma (Jun 20, 2008)

*sits back and laughs at the sillyness of it all, but then gets scared and runs and hides too*


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 20, 2008)

YouTube - Fish jump in the boat , Poison saute dans la chaloupe


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 20, 2008)

That's the way to fish. lol, I wish the fish had knocked him out cold, THAT would have fucking rocked.


----------



## Lacy (Jun 20, 2008)

*You don't. *


email468 said:


> I'm not making any rules - but if I am breaking any i'd like to know about it.
> In the grow forum - i talk about growing. In the spirituality, sexuality and philosophy i talk about those things. I can't speak for the site's direction but if you want to clean up times square - you gotta close the sex shops.
> 
> no you never said the thread was too sexual but since no one was arguing or insulting i was guessing. I apologize that you did not mean that. Though i'm not sure what else it would be.
> ...


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 20, 2008)

Now now Lacy, that's done with....lol

*tackles Lacy and smothers her with love cuz I haven't in a while*


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 20, 2008)

you'll know when you try to log on and your ass is banned. hehehehhehe


----------



## Lacy (Jun 20, 2008)

*yes exactly  wasn't sure if that was allowed or not*

*and I'm not from the short bus. *


----------



## Lacy (Jun 20, 2008)

*Its true though. If there are no rules and they are only subject to one persons thoughts, how is that fair to the rest of the members here?*

*One person can joke all the like about whatever they want and another one can't. *

*I don't get it and am not trying to be a smart ass.*

*My last ban wasn't about anything I even said here on the forum so yes I am confused but not trying to stir the pot.*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 20, 2008)

Than why are you bringing it up? LOL, come on, I don't feel like getting into this again. Can't we go back to talking about dicks?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 20, 2008)

she can "net her own trout" ....... Morning Exercise For The Ladies | office-humour.co.uk


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 20, 2008)

She LOOKED like a trout at the end there...freaky


----------



## Lacy (Jun 20, 2008)

*Well I guess you can talk about dicks all you want*
*Why I am bringing it up is because there is no clear rule about some things here.*

*Some people can talk about stuff and joke all they want about certain topics and other people can't.*

*I am just basically asking the same thing email asked. *

*So that is it. You know when you have broken a rule by getting banned?*

*I guess that is the answer.  *

*Ok that clear. Ok carry on talking about dicks then. Sorry. *


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Than why are you bringing it up? LOL, come on, I don't feel like getting into this again. Can't we go back to talking about dicks?


----------



## metsystem (Jun 20, 2008)

speaking of dicks, did you see santa clause at the end of that video, he must have been a judge or something.


----------



## Lacy (Jun 20, 2008)

*and when is the right time or proper way to ask something like that?*
*I don't even know if I will get banned for bringing up the topic but how does one know?*

*Where is the line?*

*The line seems to be kind of fuzzy to me but most things are.*


----------



## rev3la7ion (Jun 20, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> she can "net her own trout" ....... Morning Exercise For The Ladies | office-humour.co.uk


And butter her own muffin... 

Didn't that video surface in another thread on here or am I just hallucinating again...

On another note, I just read through this entire thread and basically couldn't stop laughing.


----------



## rev3la7ion (Jun 20, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *and when is the right time or proper way to ask something like that?*
> *I don't even know if I will get banned for bringing up the topic but how does one know?*
> 
> *Where is the line?*
> ...


That's sorta the beauty and downfall of the internet. There isn't a complete set of rules yet... fdd2blk and the rest of the admins are trying their best to keep things in order.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 20, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *and when is the right time or proper way to ask something like that?*
> *I don't even know if I will get banned for bringing up the topic but how does one know?*
> 
> *Where is the line?*
> ...


So when are we going to talk about dicks woman?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 20, 2008)

do this ........


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jun 20, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Than why are you bringing it up? LOL, come on, I don't feel like getting into this again. Can't we go back to talking about dicks?


Haha I think Im gonna sig this one....


----------



## rev3la7ion (Jun 20, 2008)

WOW... I'm so doing that to someone I know... hahahaha


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 20, 2008)

fdd...did you just happen to have those pics on your computer?


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jun 20, 2008)

I know where does he come up with this???


----------



## Lacy (Jun 20, 2008)

*Yeah I guess. *


rev3la7ion said:


> That's sorta the beauty and downfall of the internet. There isn't a complete set of rules yet... fdd2blk and the rest of the admins are trying their best to keep things in order.





Wikidbchofthewst said:


> So when are we going to talk about dicks woman?


*Well I wanna talk about dicks but .........well...the last time you and I got together and talked about dicks.........I got in twwwwouble. *

*So now I am weary of the dick talk. *


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jun 20, 2008)

I think FDD has approved this thread as the official lets talk about naughty things thread.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 20, 2008)

ganjagoddess said:


> I know where does he come up with this???


fdd = fuckin devious dude



Lacy said:


> *Yeah I guess. *
> 
> *Well I wanna talk about dicks but .........well...the last time you and I got together and talked about dicks.........I got in twwwwouble. *
> 
> *So know I am weary of the dick talk. *


alright, how about I do all the dick talk, and you just give me yes or no answers?

Do you want to talk about dicks?


----------



## Lacy (Jun 20, 2008)

*yep. must have....nobody is banned so far.....*


ganjagoddess said:


> I think FDD has approved this thread as the official lets talk about naughty things thread.





Wikidbchofthewst said:


> fdd = fuckin devious dude......YES!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 20, 2008)

I'll take the eye rolling as a yes. Do you think dicks are attractive?


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jun 20, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I'll take the eye rolling as a yes. Do you think dicks are attractive?


God girl, I am getting worried about where this is gonna go.. ROTFL.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 20, 2008)

LMAO, like there are a whole lot of places this CAN go....


----------



## Lacy (Jun 20, 2008)

*Ok now I really am feeling like I am on the short bus. *


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I'll take the eye rolling as a yes. Do you think dicks are attractive?


*I plead the 5th. *

*I think they are gross, ugly, unattractive things............and I don't like them at all *

*Sorry guys!*



ganjagoddess said:


> God girl, I am getting worried about where this is gonna go.. ROTFL.





Wikidbchofthewst said:


> LMAO, like there are a whole lot of places this CAN go....


*Hahaha! You should be worried *


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 20, 2008)

You don't like them AT all? That's...not a good sign for your husband.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 20, 2008)

And now I can't think of any more questions, you killed it Lacy!

Now that I know you have such an aversion for them....it'd be like asking a veggiterrian what they like about meat.


----------



## Lacy (Jun 20, 2008)

*LMAO!!!! I love killing it!!!!*


----------



## Lacy (Jun 20, 2008)

*Ok Ok I find them vaguely interesting perhaps. *

*Oh and don't poor hubby me.*


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jun 20, 2008)

Does that make me a vegetarian and a Carnavoir?


----------



## rev3la7ion (Jun 20, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> And now I can't think of any more questions, you killed it Lacy!
> 
> Now that I know you have such an aversion for them....*it'd be like asking a veggiterrian what they like about meat.*


Am I the only one that saw the pun in that...


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jun 20, 2008)

VAGatarian... I so get that Holy Shit that's funny


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 20, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Ok Ok I find them vaguely interesting perhaps. *
> 
> *Oh and don't poor hubby me.*


Vaguely interesting? Don't strain yourself for me, hun.

And I didn't say "poor hubby" I said it'd not a good sign for him, lol. Did he know you didn't like penises when he married you?


----------



## Lacy (Jun 20, 2008)

*No! *

*Ok truth be known I have a huge fascination wif them.*

*I even sometimes wish I had my own but then I would like have both and I am a confused enough woman as it is *


rev3la7ion said:


> Am I the only one that saw the pun in that...


----------



## Lacy (Jun 20, 2008)

*Haha.  Strain myself *

*Oh please! *


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Vaguely interesting? Don't strain yourself for me, hun.
> 
> And I didn't say "poor hubby" I said it'd not a good sign for him, lol. Did he know you didn't like penises when he married you?


*Its quite the opposite actually. *


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 20, 2008)

Yeah, I wish I had my own sometimes too. I'd like to have a hard on and feel like I could bust it through walls, like email said.


----------



## Lacy (Jun 20, 2008)

*I think I would be playing wif mine all day. *


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jun 20, 2008)

Bet you would be flexible enough....


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 20, 2008)

HELL YES! I wouldn't be able to keep my hands off it. I mean, dude....I dunno, penises are awesome. I'd have to try lifting something with it.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 20, 2008)

ganjagoddess said:


> Bet you would be flexible enough....


If I were, I wouldn't do it. I'd think it was gay.

Well, if I were a guy. If I somehow had a penis but was still myself, still female...maybe I would do it. I mean, I love giving head, so why not give it to myself? 

lmao, that was wrong and made no sense


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jun 20, 2008)

maybe then you could win Garden Known work out challenge and win that DVD


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jun 20, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> If I were, I wouldn't do it. I'd think it was gay.
> 
> Well, if I were a guy. If I somehow had a penis but was still myself, still female...maybe I would do it. I mean, I love giving head, so why not give it to myself?
> 
> lmao, that was wrong and made no sense


sense, does any thing in this thread make sense....

I thought it was understandable....


----------



## Lacy (Jun 20, 2008)

*I wonder if you had both if you could like do yourself *


ganjagoddess said:


> Bet you would be flexible enough....





Wikidbchofthewst said:


> HELL YES! I wouldn't be able to keep my hands off it. I mean, dude....I dunno, penises are awesome. I'd have to try lifting something with it.


*That would have to be some big fat asses dick you'd have wikid. *

*Umm... interesting.*


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jun 20, 2008)

I think it would depend which was on top.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 20, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *I wonder if you had both if you could like do yourself *
> 
> *That would have to be some big fat asses dick you'd have wikid. *
> 
> *Umm... interesting.*


If I could lift say like....a small table with my dick....I'd be ok with the trade.


----------



## Lacy (Jun 20, 2008)

*LMAO!*


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> If I were, I wouldn't do it. I'd think it was gay.
> 
> Well, if I were a guy. If I somehow had a penis but was still myself, still female...maybe I would do it. I mean, I love giving head, so why not give it to myself? *Yeah most of giving head is about giving pleasure to the other person. I like giving it better than receiving it.*
> 
> lmao, that was wrong and made no sense





ganjagoddess said:


> sense, does any thing in this thread make sense....
> 
> I thought it was understandable....


*Thats the part I love the most about this thread. *

*Its totally rediculous so I can relateeven if I'm on the short bus *


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jun 20, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> If I could lift say like....a small table with my dick....I'd be ok with the trade.


I dont think a guy could do even do that.

So you wanna trade for supermans dick only...

I can understand that, superman probally has a pretty super dick...


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 20, 2008)

This thread is very serious! *stern teacher look*


----------



## Lacy (Jun 20, 2008)

*LMAO!! so true.*


ganjagoddess said:


> I think it would depend which was on top.





Wikidbchofthewst said:


> If I could lift say like....a small table with my dick....I'd be ok with the trade.


*when I first read this I thought you were considering pimping yourself out or somethin' ....being it is the 'dick' trade and all ...lol*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 20, 2008)

ganjagoddess said:


> I dont think a guy could do even do that.
> 
> So you wanna trade for supermans dick only...
> 
> I can understand that, superman probally has a pretty super dick...


OMG, I'm laughing so hard right now, YOU deserve some rep for that one, but I can't give it to you cuz I already got you recently.

I wish I had more space in my sig.....


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 20, 2008)

OK you guys, it's been highly entertaining, but I still have to get up for work tomorrow, er....later today. So I must be off for bed.

Night you guys.


----------



## Lacy (Jun 20, 2008)

*super dick ....serious threads.....*

*takes serious consideration.*

*Ummm.....Ok now I am getting horny thinking about dicks and I am gonna get in trouble soon.*


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jun 20, 2008)

Night, night WBOTW


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jun 20, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *super dick ....serious threads.....*
> 
> *takes serious consideration.*
> 
> *Ummm.....Ok now I am getting horny thinking about dicks and I am gonna get in trouble soon.*


you are one confusing lady....


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jun 20, 2008)

Oh no hun, No one here has a more messed up brain than I do...

Id put my grow on that one....

Night Lacy.


----------



## p0th3ad69jay (Jun 20, 2008)

Okay I Just Started Germinating My Seeds That I Got From Some Really Good Bud I Smoked. I'm Just Trying These Seeds Out To See If They Work But I'm Going To Try And Grow My Plant Outside In Miracle-gro..but I Heard That Isn't The Best Then Wah Is ???


----------



## DWR (Jun 20, 2008)

^^ Wow he was desperate ^^ 

No, 99% of guy's cant suck there own dick and 99.9% dont want to either ^^


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jun 20, 2008)

p0th3ad69jay said:


> Okay I Just Started Germinating My Seeds That I Got From Some Really Good Bud I Smoked. I'm Just Trying These Seeds Out To See If They Work But I'm Going To Try And Grow My Plant Outside In Miracle-gro..but I Heard That Isn't The Best Then Wah Is ???


go to the newbie section and repost this, I will meet ya there.


----------



## Lacy (Jun 20, 2008)

*Ok I bet my grow that I am way more messed up than you*

*and I have a lot of grow right now.*

*We could do a vote thread. *

*I honestly feel more comfotable knowing that there are some more crazy assed chicks here besides me*

*Thanks Ganjagoddess. You just cheered me up big time. Someone else did tonight along the same lines. thats so cool. I'm in good company then *


ganjagoddess said:


> Oh no hun, No one here has a more messed up brain than I do...
> 
> Id put my grow on that one....
> 
> Night Lacy.


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jun 20, 2008)

hope your ok lacy... Pm me if you need a body to talk with..


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 20, 2008)

40acres said:


> ive slept with people i didnt like.i mean really didnt like them.


*Hell dude..you nail a roast beef to a tree and a guy will boink it..*



email468 said:


> So we're getting too sexual on a thread called "Can a guy really suck his own...."?
> 
> in the something & SEXUALITY & something forum? we are all adults here - whether we act like it or not is certainly debatable.
> 
> But so we don't step out of line again - where are the forum rules regarding sex talk?


*Oppps...I'm in the wrong thread....what am I thinking ????* 



Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I dunno, would you enjoy it if a woman got on her knees for you and just had a conversation with your dick?


*I knew a girl who was a tube steak whisperer..talk the jizm right out of you....problem was standing next to her in public....Perma - Woody*






Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I already know how to fish.


*Show me.....*



fdd2blk said:


> but can you net your own trout?





fdd2blk said:


> YouTube - Fish jump in the boat , Poison saute dans la chaloupe


*Le gros maudit a fait frappe dans tete avec un christ du gros poisson.
bien grave... (the big dummy got hit in the head by a God Damn big fish...very serious) Ya I habla 
*


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 20, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> you'll know when you try to log on and your ass is banned. hehehehhehe


*What if you don't log off ?.....* 


Lacy said:


> *yes exactly  wasn't sure if that was allowed or not*
> 
> *and I'm not from the short bus. *


*I found 1 *



fdd2blk said:


> she can "net her own trout" ....... Morning Exercise For The Ladies | office-humour.co.uk


*I saw a stripper doing that once...I turned around to do a line...I look back and see a face right below her patch....staring at me...almost threw a stroke...... *



rev3la7ion said:


> That's sorta the beauty and downfall of the internet. There isn't a complete set of rules yet... fdd2blk and the rest of the admins are trying their best to keep things in order.


*Like the court-porno thing
"I'll know it when I see it"
* 


fdd2blk said:


> do this ........ View attachment 136975 View attachment 136976 View attachment 136977
> *Ahhh yes.....the HULK....*





Wikidbchofthewst said:


> You don't like them AT all? That's...not a good sign for your husband.


*Hence all that "fishing".............*



ganjagoddess said:


> VAGatarian... I so get that Holy Shit that's funny


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 20, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Yeah, I wish I had my own sometimes too. I'd like to have a hard on and feel like I could bust it through walls, like email said.


* after all this time...finally catches wikid*............................
What the F*** is that hard thing ???????? Fantasy smashed.....twisty brain scarred by wikid twice in one thread.. My head hurts


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 20, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> HELL YES! I wouldn't be able to keep my hands off it. I mean, dude....I dunno, penises are awesome. I'd have to try lifting something with it.


*Every guy has tried......1st thing after you find it when young..*



ganjagoddess said:


> maybe then you could win Garden Known work out challenge and win that DVD


*Maybe a cup...No I didn't !!! 2 girls......etc ***


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> If I could lift say like....a small table with my dick....I'd be ok with the trade.


*Then you'd be the prick under the table....*



Wikidbchofthewst said:


> This thread is very serious! *stern teacher look*


 **frowns at wikid for opening can of ** 


p0th3ad69jay said:


> Okay I Just Started Germinating My Seeds That I Got From Some Really Good Bud I Smoked. I'm Just Trying These Seeds Out To See If They Work But I'm Going To Try And Grow My Plant Outside In Miracle-gro..but I Heard That Isn't The Best Then Wah Is ???


Fuck dude...ok..no MG for newbies ..wrong thread...welcome


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 20, 2008)

[**
[/quote]
*you rock twisty dude. I wish I could rep you over and over again and smother you wif *



*rep love*[/quote]

*Me too... I'm 9 away from my 1st red box....red box ??????? oppps wrong thread again..*


----------



## Lacy (Jun 20, 2008)

*I did ya. *
*I know it was fast but hey it was good for me*


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 20, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *I did ya. *
> *I know it was fast but hey it was good for me*


*Thanks...that was a big one 

Do you know how many reds needed ?? This site is like a full time job.................
*


----------



## Lacy (Jun 20, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Thats...that was a big one *
> *aww twisty dude. I thought I was suppose to say that line. *
> 
> *Dammit all to hell ............I never get to say that line.*


----------



## Adamus P.R.I.M.E. (Jun 20, 2008)

holy shit... i went to sleep and this thread blew up.... ** sits and munches on popcorn anticiapating laughter**


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 20, 2008)

Lacy said:


> Twistyman said:
> 
> 
> > *Thats...that was a big one *
> ...


----------



## mastakoosh (Jun 20, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> Lacy said:
> 
> 
> > .......
> ...


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 20, 2008)

oooohh, a shiny thing.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jun 20, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *I'll try and do you then *
> 
> *heehee*
> 
> ...


*Me too... I'm 9 away from my 1st red box....red box ??????? oppps wrong thread again..*[/quote][/quote]



They say when its red on top there is a "FIRE " down below .......... After all aint it all "pink on the inside "


----------



## marijuana~momma (Jun 20, 2008)

Damn, I wish I was horny


----------



## rev3la7ion (Jun 20, 2008)

You could be... Just look at some nice nugs and some porn...


----------



## marijuana~momma (Jun 20, 2008)

rev3la7ion said:


> You could be... Just look at some nice nugs and some porn...


So you think there may be hope huh??? 

thanks for the vote of confidence.... hehe

 I love how they do it in unison....


----------



## rev3la7ion (Jun 20, 2008)

Of course. Sex is so much better stoned.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 20, 2008)

i prefer to just get high. it's not as messy and i don't have to try to find my panties when i'm done. LOL


----------



## marijuana~momma (Jun 20, 2008)

For real, hmm..... I will have to think on that one


----------



## 40acres (Jun 20, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i prefer to just get high. it's not as messy and i don't have to try to find my panties when i'm done. LOL


I couldnt do it. And by do it I mean say somethign innapropriate.I get manners wehn i m high.


----------



## marijuana~momma (Jun 20, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i prefer to just get high. it's not as messy and i don't have to try to find my panties when i'm done. LOL


Damn.... I have lost many a panty that way


----------



## rev3la7ion (Jun 20, 2008)

Generally when I get stoned I bunch all the clothes up before I go at it so we always know where they are. hahahaha

You should try it. You don't lose clothes that way.


----------



## Sandman1 (Jun 20, 2008)

Yes it is possible to get busy with yourself but it helps to be at least fairly well put togeather. I experimented with this point when I saw that famous Ron Jeremy film, at the least an 8 incher is recomended, but 1 10 incher works best. and any man that can suck his own, is a well adjusted and happily experienced individual. It just feels ssssooooooooo goooooooddddddddd!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rev3la7ion (Jun 20, 2008)

I'm going to pretend I didn't see that last sentence...


----------



## bongspit (Jun 20, 2008)

Lacy said:


> Twistyman said:
> 
> 
> > *Thats...that was a big one *
> ...


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 21, 2008)

Sandman1 said:


> Yes it is possible to get busy with yourself but it helps to be at least fairly well put togeather. I experimented with this point when I saw that famous Ron Jeremy film, at the least an 8 incher is recomended, but 1 10 incher works best. and any man that can suck his own, is a well adjusted and happily experienced individual. It just feels ssssooooooooo goooooooddddddddd!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Same question I asked the other guy who said he'd do it: Spit or swallow?


----------



## ALX420 (Jun 21, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Same question I asked the other guy who said he'd do it: Spit or swallow?


SPIT! you lonely, horny bastards!


----------



## DWR (Jun 21, 2008)

Sandman1 said:


> Yes it is possible to get busy with yourself but it helps to be at least fairly well put togeather. I experimented with this point when I saw that famous Ron Jeremy film, at the least an 8 incher is recomended, but 1 10 incher works best. and any man that can suck his own, is a well adjusted and happily experienced individual. It just feels ssssooooooooo goooooooddddddddd!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



 I know this guy well he's sex addict.... and well..... he wanks all over the place... but he gets girls like a honey stick bee's


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 21, 2008)

ALX420 said:


> SPIT! you lonely, horny bastards!


lmao...yeah, I hope so. I don't know why...but I do.


----------



## ALX420 (Jun 21, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Same question I asked the other guy who said he'd do it: Spit or swallow?


i heard the same question uttered by Barbara Walters not a fortnight ago.

i would rep you but it seems it is not good to "rep it" with one person too often. or so my doctor says.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 21, 2008)

So have you ever tried to see if you could at least reach it?


----------



## ALX420 (Jun 21, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> So have you ever tried to see if you could at least reach it?


once. but i am not nearly flexible enough. it seems as though my belly also restricts my extreme crunching capabilities.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 21, 2008)

lol, sounds like it'd be too much trouble to be any fun anyways.


----------



## ALX420 (Jun 21, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> lol, sounds like it'd be too much trouble to be any fun anyways.


kinda, sorta, yeah. do you eat beef? (serious question). because i need to slaughter and butcher 12 cows tomorrow. some family thing. its my first time though. i dont know what to expect.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 21, 2008)

Yes (serious answer)


----------



## ALX420 (Jun 21, 2008)

im just worried about the guts.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 21, 2008)

What about them?


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jun 21, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> lmao...yeah, I hope so. I don't know why...but I do.


Spitters are quiters. Good to see you tonight WbotW


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 21, 2008)

That reminds me of something I heard one. This guy said "Girl's suck." And this girl responded, "All girls suck, but the good ones swallow."

lol, nice to see I'm not all alone. You could just call me wikid like everyone else, lol, I'm very VERY high, and I was like w bot w? huh?


----------



## ALX420 (Jun 21, 2008)

ganjagoddess said:


> Spitters are quiters. Good to see you tonight WbotW


it's true. it's sexy when she swallows.


----------



## ALX420 (Jun 21, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> What about them?


the smell.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 21, 2008)

I'd rather swallow it than have him get it in my hair trying for the porn star cum shot.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 21, 2008)

Of course they smell, they're guts. Do you not think you can handle it?


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jun 21, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I'd rather swallow it than have him get it in my hair trying for the porn star cum shot.


The Guts??


----------



## ALX420 (Jun 21, 2008)

i can handle it. i just dont know what to expect. it seems like there is a lot of stuff in there.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 21, 2008)

No, the cum. I don't go near guts.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 21, 2008)

ALX420 said:


> i can handle it. i just dont know what to expect. it seems like there is a lot of stuff in there.


Oh it's gonna be sick, I'm sure. Straight DISGUST. Good luck with that. Are you getting paid mad money to do this or what?


----------



## ALX420 (Jun 21, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> No, the cum. I don't go near guts.


you would be surprised how near you are to the "guts" when you experience the "cum".....


----------



## ALX420 (Jun 21, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Oh it's gonna be sick, I'm sure. Straight DISGUST. Good luck with that. Are you getting paid mad money to do this or what?


nope. well i dont think so. i think i will be getting paid in valuable experience and longheld tradition.


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jun 21, 2008)

I have seen my brothers slaughter cows, not pretty, I ran right after they slit its throat..

Sickest shit I have ever seen, I stopped eating beef for a month, but then I was able to convince myself that hamburgers dont come from cows, I like to ignorantly think they are grown....


----------



## ALX420 (Jun 21, 2008)

ganjagoddess said:


> I have seen my brothers slaughter cows, not pretty, I ran right after they slit its throat..
> 
> Sickest shit I have ever seen, I stopped eating beef for a month, but then I was able to convince myself that hamburgers dont come from cows, I like to ignorantly think they are grown....


whoever coined the phrase "ignorance is bliss" had it so right.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh god, thanks for the mental image ganja.


----------



## 40acres (Jun 21, 2008)

I go for the money shot. If you arent puttingon a show, you are doing something wrong. I try to always act like someone is watching me and rating it.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 21, 2008)

Money shots are for people with good aim.


----------



## ALX420 (Jun 21, 2008)

i was having vaginal intercourse with a girl once. i pulled out and shot 2 feet into her mouth. i was almost as surprised as she was.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 21, 2008)

I DID IT!!!!!! see ya guys in a week. 























































just kidding.


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jun 21, 2008)

OMG, been stretching a bit eh?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 21, 2008)

ALX420 said:


> i was having vaginal intercourse with a girl once. i pulled out and shot 2 feet into her mouth. i was almost as surprised as she was.


I'm impressed. Seriously, I think it's fascinating. I mean, when I was a kid I remember my cousins having spitting contests to see who could spit furtherest...

It's like similar, only not with your mouth...I want to know whose made the farthest shot.



fdd2blk said:


> I DID IT!!!!!! see ya guys in a week.


I'm so proud. My little fdd is all grown up *tear*


----------



## metsystem (Jun 21, 2008)

I've never got further then the monitor. but I've wiped nations off of my chest with a grey gym sock. _Entire civilizations have flaked and crusted in the hair around my navel!_ I've tossed universes in my underpants while napping. Boom! A Milkyway shoots into my jockeyshorts: "Unngh &#8230; what's for fucking breakfast?!"


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 21, 2008)

So how far away was the monitor?


----------



## rev3la7ion (Jun 21, 2008)

That's for him to know and you to find out.  hahahaha


 I'm just kidding...


----------



## ledgic13 (Jun 21, 2008)

if you do tons of kegels, work that pvc muscle. it helps.
i have shot over my head while laying on back.it allways suprises the women when you can shoot like a cannon...ive allways wondered why,but i guess it confims that they watch porn too.
the kegels also help with the orgasms as well , it can help you have them last past 30 seconds.

gotta keep you soldier in working order


----------



## 40acres (Jun 21, 2008)

ledgic13 said:


> if you do tons of kegels, work that pvc muscle. it helps.
> i have shot over my head while laying on back.it allways suprises the women when you can shoot like a cannon...ive allways wondered why,but i guess it confims that they watch porn too.
> the kegels also help with the orgasms as well , it can help you have them last past 30 seconds.
> 
> gotta keep you soldier in working order


Arent kegels for chicks?
And why am I trying to make it last longer?
Or shoot someones eye out?
Are you practicing?


----------



## metsystem (Jun 21, 2008)

I was thinking about kegs and thought that maybe there was some form of work out envolving one, keg stands, do at least 25 a day, then i found this, and its at a whole new level.
Kegel exerciser - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## bongspit (Jun 21, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> I DID IT!!!!!! see ya guys in a week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*what about the race tomorrow? you can't watch a race with your dick in your mouth....ewwwww*

</IMG>


----------



## bongspit (Jun 21, 2008)

*and tomorrow is a road course...you can't watch a road cource race with your dick in your mouth...*


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 21, 2008)

i wanted to go. it's 20 mins away. i have called all my friends and no one is home.


----------



## bongspit (Jun 21, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i wanted to go. it's 20 mins away. i have called all my friends and no one is home.


*what does it cost? road courses are my favorite...the tracks local to me get $75. a ticket..*


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 21, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *what does it cost? road courses are my favorite...the tracks local to me get $75. a ticket..*



$95, where you wanna meet me?


----------



## bongspit (Jun 21, 2008)

*I don't think I could make it to cali in time...*


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 21, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *I don't think I could make it to cali in time...*


traffic's a nightmare.


----------



## bongspit (Jun 21, 2008)

Total Estimated Time: 34.0 hours 41 minutes 
Total Estimated Distance: 2362.62 miles....


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 21, 2008)

bongspit said:


> Total Estimated Time: 34.0 hours 41 minutes
> Total Estimated Distance: 2362.62 miles....



you should have left yesterday.


----------



## bongspit (Jun 21, 2008)

*maybe Bill and Ted could help me...*
*




*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 21, 2008)

ledgic13 said:


> if you do tons of kegels, work that pvc muscle. it helps.
> i have shot over my head while laying on back.it allways suprises the women when you can shoot like a cannon...ive allways wondered why,but i guess it confims that they watch porn too.
> the kegels also help with the orgasms as well , it can help you have them last past 30 seconds.
> 
> gotta keep you soldier in working order


Confirms that they watch porn too...you didn't KNOW? Haven't you ever watched porn with your girlfriend? Hell, I've watched porn with guys who WEREN'T my boyfriend.



40acres said:


> Arent kegels for chicks?
> And why am I trying to make it last longer?
> Or shoot someones eye out?
> Are you practicing?


Well I don't want my eye shot out, but I like to see how far it can go...



metsystem said:


> I was thinking about kegs and thought that maybe there was some form of work out envolving one, keg stands, do at least 25 a day, then i found this, and its at a whole new level.
> Kegel exerciser - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


OK, I went and read and it talks about how they have some that come with a fucking gauge that will tell you how much pressure you're putting. That is fucking awesome.


----------



## ALX420 (Jun 21, 2008)

i had a girl bent over the sofa arm in the living room. i pulled out, came...and didnt see or hear where it landed. turned the lights on and saw that the spooge and flown four feet past her head and spalted on the wall.

total estimated distance-6 feet


----------



## metsystem (Jun 21, 2008)

so wikid, how much pressure do you think you could get out of that meter? ~


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 22, 2008)

ALX420 said:


> i had a girl bent over the sofa arm in the living room. i pulled out, came...and didnt see or hear where it landed. turned the lights on and saw that the spooge and flown four feet past her head and spalted on the wall.
> 
> total estimated distance-6 feet


Damn, if I could rep you for that, I would, because 6 FEET? That's farther than I am tall!



metsystem said:


> so wikid, how much pressure do you think you could get out of that meter? ~


I don't know, but I'd love to know! Maybe I'll get one of them and find out....

I just think it'd be cool to know if you're actually making any improvement with those kegel exercises.
</IMG>


----------



## bk4u4ever (Jun 22, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *I guess yoga would help with the sucking of your own dick...just think....if you got really limber you could tongue your own asshole....*


thts drawing the line


----------



## bongspit (Jun 22, 2008)

bk4u4ever said:


> thts drawing the line


*I think the line was already drawn..*


----------



## ALX420 (Jun 22, 2008)

bk4u4ever said:


> thts drawing the line


more like drawing a circle.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 22, 2008)

bk4u4ever said:


> thts drawing the line


Don't you mean "that's CROSSING the line"? Or "That's where I DRAW the line"



ALX420 said:


> more like drawing a circle.


LMFAO


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 22, 2008)

i'll be the one to decide when a line has been crossed.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 22, 2008)

fdd - Line drawer


----------



## DankyJames (Jun 23, 2008)

this is getting really dirty, hahaha!


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 23, 2008)

*An etch-a-sketch ???????*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 23, 2008)

I had a love-hate relationship with my etch-a-sketch


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 23, 2008)

i have a sore neck.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 24, 2008)

My foot's asleep.


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jun 24, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i have a sore neck.


Quote:
Originally Posted by *fdd2blk*  
_so i had my wife push on the back of my head and i was still 16" away. it ain't gonna happen.

Been tryin at it again?

GG 
_


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 24, 2008)

LMFAO, REP! It's even in my SIG and I didn't think to crack that one....


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jun 24, 2008)

I think he was waitin for it.....

BTW im rocking out to Billy Idol..!!! Im dancin with myself....

AND YAY!!! that put me over 3 little plus thingys....


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 24, 2008)

lol, I guess I'm too high, went right over my head


----------



## storm22 (Jun 25, 2008)

it appears my cat can suck his own and he is doing it right now


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 25, 2008)

Yeah, my dog needs to get a room


----------



## DWR (Jun 26, 2008)

storm22 said:


> it appears my cat can suck his own and he is doing it right now



 ughhhhhhhhh thats just wrong...


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jun 26, 2008)

My lady cats can bag thier own trouts as fdd put it.


----------



## mastakoosh (Jun 26, 2008)

i saw my male cat with an erection the other day. what a strange little thing it was.


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jun 26, 2008)

Arent they just wierd.... Little mini red rockets... hahah

cat penises are so strange, and my cats always look up from licking themselves with the dopiest eyes.. its hilarious....


----------



## mastakoosh (Jun 26, 2008)

ganjagoddess said:


> Arent they just wierd.... Little mini red rockets... hahah
> 
> cat penises are so strange, and my cats always look up from licking themselves with the dopiest eyes.. its hilarious....


 it was quite weird haha not sure how they use that little nub to impregnate things. it was also a shock to never see it until now after 8 years.


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jun 26, 2008)

I dont know how they use that nub either, but believe you me they do, I started with 2 cats, went to 4, back to two, then to 7, then down to three, then to 9, and finally ended up with 4 cats.

I finally followed Bob Barker's advice and spayed or nuetered my cats.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 26, 2008)

Doesn't a cat's penis have BARBS?


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jun 27, 2008)

UGUGHHGUHUHGHIODJO It still wont let me give you rep! Ive been spreading that shit all over RIU...


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 27, 2008)

[



Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Doesn't a cat's penis have BARBS?


*Sure does...hurts like hell too ! (big cat)....................O yuck *


----------



## rev3la7ion (Jun 27, 2008)

ganjagoddess said:


> UGUGHHGUHUHGHIODJO It still wont let me give you rep! Ive been spreading that shit all over RIU...


YOU DIRTY TRAMP! 

hahahaha


----------



## mastakoosh (Jun 27, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Doesn't a cat's penis have BARBS?


 i dont know, let me go check.


----------



## skatterman420 (Jun 27, 2008)

haha yes sucking your own dick makes you a cocksucker for life


----------



## ravegraffiti (Jun 27, 2008)

i saw some shit like this on mtv or saturday night live IDK! but will farrel played a yoga instructor and he was doing it. idk but its a weird subject dude


----------



## thugtillidie (Jun 27, 2008)

2 girls one cup - Google Video

lmfao!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111


----------



## gohydro (Jun 27, 2008)

Good damn thing I can't do that. I'd never make to work!


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jun 27, 2008)

rev3la7ion said:


> YOU DIRTY TRAMP!
> 
> hahahaha


in the words of another....

*tackles rev3lion and smother him in love*


----------



## ledgic13 (Jun 27, 2008)

yo what t he fuck...
that shit in a cup non sense, proves where going to hell in a handbasket...

damn all the fuckin you could be doin with me and yet your shittin and eating it..

your fucking pigs for crying out loud ,human dung beetles, except you serve no purpose other that to further degrade the delicate minds of the average person.

porn is one thing, but this is useless media floating around the inet


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 28, 2008)

ganjagoddess said:


> in The Words Of Another....
> 
> *tackles Rev3lion And Smother Him In Love*


Get Him GG!


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jun 28, 2008)

I did we had rep sex... , he was very giving.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 28, 2008)

ganjagoddess said:


> I did we had rep sex... , he was very giving.


I've had better.

lol, no offense, but he's only got one box! You need to try rep sex with someone with a bigger rep wang.


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 28, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I've had better.
> 
> lol, no offense, but he's only got one box! You need to try rep sex with someone with a bigger rep wang.


----------



## rev3la7ion (Jun 28, 2008)

My rep wang may not be the biggest BUT I KNOW HOW TO USE IT!!! hahaha

And I actually have a sizable cock that keeps me plenty happy.

Plus, I didn't whore myself out in that rep whoring thread. hahaha
My rep was hard earned rep.

Still love you though wikid!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 28, 2008)

rev3la7ion said:


> My rep wang may not be the biggest BUT I KNOW HOW TO USE IT!!! hahaha
> 
> And I actually have a sizable cock that keeps me plenty happy.
> 
> ...


What does the size of your rep bar have to do with the size of your cock? lol, I was just joking, didn't mean to call your manhood into question!

*tackles you and smothers you with I'm-sorry love*

Besides, that rep whoring thread has been closed for a very long time, and I'm still getting rep....


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jun 28, 2008)

The Rep sex we had WbotW was the best I think Ive had yet, well AL B Fuct was bigger me thinks by a little.

If I could only get FDD, I dont know though Im not sure I can handle it.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 28, 2008)

ganjagoddess said:


> The Rep sex we had WbotW was the best I think Ive had yet, well AL B Fuct was bigger me thinks by a little.
> 
> If I could only get FDD, I dont know though Im not sure I can handle it.


After I got hit by fdd....*whew*....I couldn't walk right for a week.


----------



## preoQpydDlusion (Jun 28, 2008)

i sucked myself off before. long ago, i aint that limber anymore


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 28, 2008)

preoQpydDlusion said:


> i sucked myself off before. long ago, i aint that limber anymore


Did you spit or swallow?


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jun 28, 2008)

OMG wbotw, I love how thats your question to every guy who says that.

I really wanna know on this one...


----------



## preoQpydDlusion (Jun 28, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Did you spit or swallow?


i dodged it. swift as a cougar 

no, actually it was _quite_ a while ago. i probly gutted a little bit of something, but i didnt blow a load. too young


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 28, 2008)

lol, I ask because I want to know, and no one ever answers me damn it!

So, on a scale of 1-10, how well would you say you sucked your own dick?


----------



## preoQpydDlusion (Jun 28, 2008)

2

couldnt even reach my neck far enough down to fit all of my head in. got the job done, but it wasnt especially enjoyable. sore neck and jaw, dry mouth. it doesnt always pay off to be goal-driven and stubborn lol


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 28, 2008)

preo, I had to rep you. I don't know if the rep is for being able to suck your own dick (at one point) or for having the balls to share it, but rock on.


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jun 28, 2008)

Honesty, you get rep from me too.


----------



## preoQpydDlusion (Jun 29, 2008)

i find honesty and being open with others to be important in living a full life. especially when your memory doesn't allow you to successfully keep your shit straight enough to back up a lie lol

secrets are emotional baggage. shame is for the weak, though i guess you have to carry something to get stronger. let shit out from time to time or you'll miss out on exercising potential


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 29, 2008)

preoQpydDlusion said:


> i sucked myself off before. long ago, i aint that limber anymore


well now we know where you've been hiding.  good to see ya.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 29, 2008)

So if you could still do it, would you?


----------



## preoQpydDlusion (Jun 29, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> well now we know where you've been hiding.  good to see ya.


good to be back  yall are so open-minded (well, alot of the spirituality/sexuality forum atleast) i love posting here



Wikidbchofthewst said:


> So if you could still do it, would you?


nah, m'lady is real good on taking care of me. if i fix this pinched nerve i'll have to give it a shot though, for old times sake lol. maybe it'll get her going


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 29, 2008)

lmao, for old times sake?

I've walked in on my boyfriend jerking off, and I usually tease him a bit and then take care of him. If I walked in on him sucking his own dick....I dunno, I'd probably feel a bit awkward. Like "Should I leave?"


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 29, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> lmao, for old times sake?
> 
> I've walked in on my boyfriend jerking off, and I usually tease him a bit and then take care of him. If I walked in on him sucking his own dick....I dunno, I'd probably feel a bit awkward. Like "Should I leave?"


"you two want some alone time?" lol


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 29, 2008)

Exactly! lol, I mean, cuz I KNOW if I walked in on my boyfriend sucking some guy's dick, I'd flip the FUCK out.

So if I walked in on him sucking his OWN dick....I dunno if I should be mad or not. I mean, he IS sucking dick...but not someone else's....

So it's like he's not guilty of cheating, just....what? Homo-tendencies?


----------



## preoQpydDlusion (Jun 29, 2008)

masturbating, for a guy, (know matter how it's done) isn't on the top of the list usually. if you catch him again say something like "you warming that up form me?" and get to it. or maybe scold him. "did i give you permission? that's mine."

i love it when my girl treats my dick like she owns it. but everybody's got different tastes i guess


----------



## preoQpydDlusion (Jun 29, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> So it's like he's not guilty of cheating, just....what? Homo-tendencies?


see that always goes back to the fact that jerking it isn't close to giving another dude a handjob so..


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 29, 2008)

preoQpydDlusion said:


> masturbating, for a guy, (know matter how it's done) isn't on the top of the list usually. if you catch him again say something like "you warming that up form me?" and get to it. or maybe scold him. "did i give you permission? that's mine."
> 
> i love it when my girl treats my dick like she owns it. but everybody's got different tastes i guess


lol, that's what I meant by tease him. What, did you think I meant tease him for masturbating period? Please, I own not one, but two rabbits. I mean, they were bought for my by my boyfriend, but still, I do USE them, lol, so I have no room to talk.


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 29, 2008)

preoQpydDlusion said:


> . but everybody's got different tastes i guess


*Especially if they're gobbling their own goo shooter..Hi wikid..
* too hungover to tackle now...owe you 1***
*


----------



## Woomeister (Jun 29, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I'm not posting the pic HERE, cuz, yeah, I don't want to get in trouble. But follow the link....
> 
> I was looking through a bunch of those PRICELESS jokes. You know, like the Visa commercials. Anyways, I came across THIS one
> 
> ...


A guy used to do it live on stage in Manumission on Ibiza every week for years.


----------



## rev3la7ion (Jun 29, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> What does the size of your rep bar have to do with the size of your cock? lol, I was just joking, didn't mean to call your manhood into question!
> 
> *tackles you and smothers you with I'm-sorry love*
> 
> Besides, that rep whoring thread has been closed for a very long time, and I'm still getting rep....


My comment didn't come out the way I wanted it to. It came out a little more aggressive than I wanted. My bad. No need to be sorry. I was just trying to point out it didn't bother me. haha


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jun 29, 2008)

Preo maybe you could help FDD out he been trying to get there, but he's still 16" away.

Know any good stretching moves he can try?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 29, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Especially if they're gobbling their own goo shooter..Hi wikid..*
> ** too hungover to tackle now...owe you 1****


*tackles YOU and smothers you with love, cuz I'M not too tired....though I should be, it's been a long ass day.



rev3la7ion said:


> My comment didn't come out the way I wanted it to. It came out a little more aggressive than I wanted. My bad. No need to be sorry. I was just trying to point out it didn't bother me. haha






ganjagoddess said:


> Preo maybe you could help FDD out he been trying to get there, but he's still 16" away.
> 
> Know any good stretching moves he can try?


16" is kinda far when you think about it. Makes me wonder....


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 29, 2008)

i'd suck my own dick for some green crack.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 29, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> 16" is kinda far when you think about it. Makes me wonder....



maybe i'm going about it the wrong way.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 29, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> maybe i'm going about it the wrong way.


lol, how many different ways are there? I mean, especially for YOU if you're sucking your own....


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 29, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> lol, how many different ways are there? I mean, especially for YOU if you're sucking your own....





i can think of 3 right off the top of my head. top of my head, lololololol.


----------



## metsystem (Jun 29, 2008)

for some reason it just occured to me that instead of using the vacuum you could just use the vacuum hose then it technically still counts, i mean right?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 29, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i can think of 3 right off the top of my head. top of my head, lololololol.


THREE? Oh really? Care to esplain?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 29, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> THREE? Oh really? Care to esplain?



i'm letting you think on this one.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 29, 2008)

metsystem said:


> for some reason it just occured to me that instead of using the vacuum you could just use the vacuum hose then it technically still counts, i mean right?


Um...if a girl tried to suck your dick through a vacuum hose, would that still count for you? NO, your tongue has to touch your dick for it to count. 



fdd2blk said:


> i'm letting you think on this one.


How many different ways could there possible be to suck your own dick? I mean, there are different ways for ME to do it, but that's because....well yeah

What else is there for YOU except bending down to your lap? I think you're just bullshitting me


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 29, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Um...if a girl tried to suck your dick through a vacuum hose, would that still count for you? NO, your tongue has to touch your dick for it to count.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




i just tried, you're right.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 29, 2008)

Did you get any closer?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 29, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Did you get any closer?



nope.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 29, 2008)

i just had a flashback to that first 7 seconds of that video. i gotta leave this thread for a while. i don't feel well.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 29, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> nope.


Still 16" away...HARD? Cuz if so, that's a bit far....isn't it?



fdd2blk said:


> i just had a flashback to that first 7 seconds of that video. i gotta leave this thread for a while. i don't feel well.


Oh you're a cry baby. I watched the WHOLE THING. You don't KNOW horror until you've watched that guy finish.


----------



## DWR (Jul 3, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i can think of 3 right off the top of my head. top of my head, lololololol.


$$


* scooby laugh * hihihi ^^


----------



## weedski (Jul 3, 2008)

OMG I can't beleive that this thread is 40 pages long and it's about whether you can suck your own dong Bwahahaha! 

I LOVE RIU!


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jul 3, 2008)

Isnt this thread special!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 3, 2008)

Fuck yeah. But in the whole thread I think we've had 3 guys who could actually suck their own dick. And of those 3, only 1 answered the spit or swallow question....


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jul 3, 2008)

yah he said he was quick like a cougar....


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 3, 2008)

lmfao, yep, that's what he said.

It's probably the animal reference, but that made me think about that saying "Crazy like a fox" ....are foxes really that crazy?


----------



## MoePunn (Jul 3, 2008)

That has to be top 3 most ridiculous things I've ever seen... I sure hope his momma saw that posting so she knows her baby boi's deepest darkest secret!


----------



## ALX420 (Jul 4, 2008)

MoePunn said:


> That has to be top 3 most ridiculous things I've ever seen... I sure hope his momma saw that posting so she knows her baby boi's deepest darkest secret!


the boy's life is probably ruined.


----------



## mastakoosh (Jul 4, 2008)

MoePunn said:


> That has to be top 3 most ridiculous things I've ever seen... I sure hope his momma saw that posting so she knows her baby boi's deepest darkest secret!


 i could only watch the first few seconds of it haha. the way he lovingly and gently sticks his tongue out. motherfucking. it is wrong in so many ways.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 4, 2008)

EWWWW, did you have to describe it like that? I don't know why, but it made it even worse


----------



## mastakoosh (Jul 4, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> EWWWW, did you have to describe it like that? I don't know why, but it made it even worse


 i am sorry but the way he was slowly moving his mouth and tongue g-damnit hahahahaha. it creeps me the f out. i didnt mean to conjure up these mental images for you.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 4, 2008)

STOP IT! STOP IT NOW DAMN YOU! *tackles you and covers your mouth* NO MORE!


----------



## metalman531 (Jul 4, 2008)

Looks like it just might be possible. Kinda strange though.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 4, 2008)

We've determined that it IS possible. Now I'm struggling to decide if it means a guy is gay or not. I think a big part of it is whether he spits or swallows.


----------



## mastakoosh (Jul 4, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> STOP IT! STOP IT NOW DAMN YOU! *tackles you and covers your mouth* NO MORE!


 but he mmmpfh...mmhmePhhh......*uncovers mouth*.......HELPPPPPPP!!


----------



## rev3la7ion (Jul 4, 2008)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

Holy hell that was great...


----------



## MoePunn (Jul 4, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> We've determined that it IS possible. Now I'm struggling to decide if it means a guy is gay or not. I think a big part of it is whether he spits or swallows.



No this is a definitive its gay either way, hell if he shoots and runs away from it the mere fact he's got a cock (regardless of who's it is) in his mouth makes it gay and I noticed its a toss up on spit or swallows, but I'm going to see ur spit/swallow and raise you a "I wonder if he likes his balls licked?" I know I do so with that said if he's that close...


----------



## MoePunn (Jul 4, 2008)

P.S. LMAO I had to check it out because I'm one of those weirdo's who pays attention to detail, I noticed the site on the cpu in the background and i went to the site and its currently under construction... Thought someone other than me could get a laugh out of that...


----------



## tipsgnob (Jul 4, 2008)

I think I got a little wet...


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 5, 2008)

Yeah, I mean, if I walked in on my boyfriend, it wouldn't matter to me that it wasn't someone else's dick. I'd be like, but you had a DICK in your MOUTH


----------



## tipsgnob (Jul 5, 2008)

I had a female person do the snowball thing to me and it was gross...but I tried to be all cool about it cause she was hot...a girl that swallows has my most sincere admiration.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 5, 2008)

I swallow, but I've never done the snowball thing to a guy. 

I DO get pissed when a guy says he won't kiss a girl after she blows him. Because if it's so nasty you can't even stand to KISS someone afterwards, how can you ask them to swallow it?


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jul 5, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> I had a female person do the snowball thing to me and it was gross...but I tried to be all cool about it cause she was hot...a girl that swallows has my most sincere admiration.


Interesting.... Did you Spit or Swallow?


----------



## ALX420 (Jul 5, 2008)

he spit. she told me. j/k


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jul 5, 2008)

I admit I had to look up what snowballing is.. Is this a common thing?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 5, 2008)

ganjagoddess said:


> I admit I had to look up what snowballing is.. Is this a common thing?




i'm too scared to look it up.


----------



## rev3la7ion (Jul 5, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i'm too scared to look it up.


Well then let me explain it to you... It's basically where a guy cums in a girls mouth and that girl makes out with another girl with the cum still in her mouth. It's not limited to two girls though...


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jul 5, 2008)

rev3la7ion said:


> Well then let me explain it to you... It's basically where a guy cums in a girls mouth and that girl makes out with another girl with the cum still in her mouth. It's not limited to two girls though...


The difinition I saw had nothing to do with two girls, it is explicitly about her making out with you with the cum...


----------



## tipsgnob (Jul 5, 2008)

ganjagoddess said:


> Interesting.... Did you Spit or Swallow?


*I was so into to it...I guess I swallowed it...hehehe...I probably would have swallowed anything that night...*


----------



## tipsgnob (Jul 5, 2008)

*you ejaculate in a girls mouth and she jumps quicky and kisses you and spits the spooge into your mouth...*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 5, 2008)

Yeah, snowballing has nothing to do with a girl sharing it with another girl. A snowball is when she spits YOUR cum in YOUR mouth.


----------



## rev3la7ion (Jul 5, 2008)

It CAN be with another girl. I was trying to keep it easy for fdd to read. haha


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jul 5, 2008)

I think then its termed cum swapping...

Some other funny terms....

 [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Angry Dragon*
  Right after she is done sucking your cock, smack the back of her head and make it come out her nose. When she gets up she'll look like an angry dragon.

[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*The Bait N' Tackle*
The sailors used this one in the old Navy days. Before you go off for a long, lonely voyage, get yourself a tall jar and fill it completely with earthworms. When you get lonely, open the jar and fuck away. The earthworms will provide some slithery stimulation, and your protein load will keep them nicely fed. Don't name them as that is sick!

[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Cum Guzzling Sperm Burping Bitch*
The once in a lifetime act when blowing a hot steamy load down the back of the girl's throat, proceed to give her a large cold bottle of your most favorite carbonated drink and make her guzzle it down. Then, shake her head vigorously back and forth to create the Cum Guzzling, Sperm Burping effect. A great way to impress your friends.

[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Duct Tape Trick*
Wrapping a hamster in duct tape so you can safely fuck it without the danger of a messy split.

[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
*The Electric Chair*
Your psychobitch girlfriend decides she wants to try something kinky, so she props your stupid naive ass up in a chair, strips you down, and ties you up. After arousing you, she then takes a car battery and clamps two jumper cables to each nut sack. This causes you to have all sorts of synapses, spasms, and convulsions. She then mounts your Frankenstein and proceeds to get electrofucked. Warning! May cause erectile dysfunction after performed.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
[/FONT]


----------



## mastakoosh (Jul 5, 2008)

i used to live in an apartment complex. my neighbor had a skank ex stripper as a girlfriend. she was giving head to his friend behind his back at my other neighbors apartment.when the guy finished right before the girls man walked in she supposedly jumped up and snowballed her man with his friends fluids. colddddd hearted.


----------



## tipsgnob (Jul 5, 2008)

ganjagoddess said:


> I think then its termed cum swapping...
> 
> Some other funny terms....
> 
> ...


*mkay.....which one is your favorite...gg*


----------



## rev3la7ion (Jul 5, 2008)

After the bait and tackle and duct tape trick. I'm done. GG all. I'm out. haha


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jul 5, 2008)

I personally like the "electric chair" haha, but just cause I get to put a car battery on his nuts...


----------



## tipsgnob (Jul 5, 2008)

*ouch..............*


----------



## rev3la7ion (Jul 5, 2008)

Remind me to never be in an erotic dream or erotic act with you ganjagoddess...


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 5, 2008)

ganjagoddess said:


> I think then its termed cum swapping...
> 
> Some other funny terms....
> 
> ...


Yes, GG's right, it's cum swapping when two girls do it, but a snowball means she gives it to YOU, the guy who blew it in her mouth.

I had to rep you, cuz that was some funny shit to read. That bait and tackle...lmao, I dunno, if a guy's down to fuck a jar full of earth worms, more power to him 

And the hamster one....that's just WRONG, poor hamsty.



mastakoosh said:


> i used to live in an apartment complex. my neighbor had a skank ex stripper as a girlfriend. she was giving head to his friend behind his back at my other neighbors apartment.when the guy finished right before the girls man walked in she supposedly jumped up and snowballed her man with his friends fluids. colddddd hearted.


I hope he slapped that bitch.


----------



## Lacy (Jul 5, 2008)

*Oh Miss wikidy chick......*

*stumbles over hundreds of members frantically trying to reach her.....*

*w-i-k-i-d ........*


*ta daaaaaaaaa... found you*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 5, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Oh Miss wikidy chick......*
> 
> *stumbles over hundreds of members frantically trying to reach her.....*
> 
> ...


What's UP Lacykins? Haven't seen too much of you lately woman! Don't you love me no more?


----------



## Lacy (Jul 5, 2008)

*Now what kind of silly question is that? *
*Of course I do. *

*Didn't you see me bursting through the crowd of people just to get to you?*

*Excuse me...pardon me....need to get by...excuse me...pardon me....*

*that was me trying to get by all the crowds of people *



*see *


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 5, 2008)

*looks around, sees only us two* Crowds of people huh?

lol, so...lol, I almost asked you how your 4th was! So what's goin on lady? What's the word?


----------



## Lacy (Jul 6, 2008)

*.........................*
*Nah my Canada Day was awesome though.*
*You have a good holiday?*

*Whats the word?*

*I miss having fun and flirting wif you like there is nobody else in the room.............*

*I suppose we don't mind people watching. Do you really care?*
*Its not like we are naked or anything. *

*Oh shit...speaking of naked.......*


















*Guess what?*









*I have poison ivy?*
*Bummer!*


*I seem to get it every damned year too. *


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> *looks around, sees only us two* Crowds of people huh?
> 
> lol, so...lol, I almost asked you how your 4th was! So what's goin on lady? What's the word?


----------



## Lacy (Jul 6, 2008)

*Ok that snowballing description just grossed me out *
*Eww...*


----------



## tipsgnob (Jul 6, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Ok that snowballing description just grossed me out *
> *Eww...*


*like you have never done that...*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 6, 2008)

You KNOW I don't care if anyone's watching. Let'em watch! That reminds me of this quote I like....

*&#8220;Work like you don't need the money, love like you've never been hurt and dance like no one is watching.&#8221;*


Snowballing grosses me out. I mean, I swallow and all, but when I swallow, I SWALLOW it. I'm not going to sit there playing with it in my mouth, swishing it around like it's fucking Listerine.


----------



## tipsgnob (Jul 6, 2008)

*watching is cool..just let me know if I get in the way....*


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jul 6, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *After giving a woman head when she is ready to climax enter her and leave her own sweetness in her mouth....ummmmmm.*
> 
> *Now that is as hot as ever. *


----------



## Lacy (Jul 6, 2008)

*What?*

*Its true.*



ganjagoddess said:


>


----------



## Twistyman (Jul 6, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *What?*
> 
> *Its true.*


----------



## Lacy (Jul 6, 2008)

*ok ok *
*Well it can go the other way too you know. *


----------



## tipsgnob (Jul 6, 2008)

*We will.
We might need you as a prop or something so you can hang around if you want*

_*I would be a good prop....*_


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 6, 2008)

Jesus, the things that go on while I'm asleep....


----------



## mastakoosh (Jul 6, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I hope he slapped that bitch.


 i think she must have slurped down most of it and kissed him with some left over residual man juice. so i dont think she had a mouthful but still very foul indeed  i have never advocated hitting a woman but in that instance it could have been a good possibility, if i was her man and found out. i hate to speak to ill of her now because she died last year of a drug overdose but that is evil shit.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 6, 2008)

I would have slapped the SHIT out of that bitch. lol, maybe it's easier for me to say cuz I'm a girl, but STILL. I hate it when women think that because they're women, they can do anything to a man and he has to take it. 

Women swinging on men, getting all crazy up in their faces....and alot of men just take it.

Maybe it's because I grew up with brothers, but the way I see it, if you hit someone, you better be ready for them to hit you back.


----------



## mastakoosh (Jul 6, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I would have slapped the SHIT out of that bitch. lol, maybe it's easier for me to say cuz I'm a girl, but STILL. I hate it when women think that because they're women, they can do anything to a man and he has to take it.
> 
> Women swinging on men, getting all crazy up in their faces....and alot of men just take it.
> 
> Maybe it's because I grew up with brothers, but the way I see it, if you hit someone, you better be ready for them to hit you back.


 you said it exactly. some women will hit and push the boundaries as much as they can because the minute you touch them they will call the cops.  but as a man no matter what happens i will never lay my hands on a woman. there have been times i was upset but i hate jail haha.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 6, 2008)

My uncle hits his women, it's wierd. Ever since I started getting old enough to be into boys, he always told me if a guy ever hit me, to tell him, and he'd handle it. But he hits HIS women....I don't really understand it. 

I generally don't think guys should hit women. I DO think they should stop a woman from hitting THEM, whether it just be blocking her blows, or grabbing her arms and holding them so she can't swing. I understand not wanting to hit her, but jesus, restrain her at least!

And there are some times when I totally think a man should be able to hit a woman. Not with a closed fist, just an open handed slap. Like if she's hitting you. Or if she's getting all in your face and won't leave (and by all in your face I mean like invading your personal space, like inches from your eyeball). Or if she kisses you with some other guys cum in her mouth. Or...

I dunno, to me, women are vicious, especially with words. There are a lot of things I've heard women say to get at their man, that I know I would have slapped her for. But once again, it's easy for me to say, cuz I'm a woman and it won't be as bad for me.


----------



## mastakoosh (Jul 6, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> My uncle hits his women, it's wierd. Ever since I started getting old enough to be into boys, he always told me if a guy ever hit me, to tell him, and he'd handle it. But he hits HIS women....I don't really understand it.
> 
> I generally don't think guys should hit women. I DO think they should stop a woman from hitting THEM, whether it just be blocking her blows, or grabbing her arms and holding them so she can't swing. I understand not wanting to hit her, but jesus, restrain her at least!
> 
> ...


 haha with cum in her mouth. yep that might deserve it. man some of my ex's were vicious, scratching,slapping, kicking, throwin heavy shit at my head lol. i did at times have to restrain them then.i once tried to leave my crazy ex when she was going ballistic after she got out of the shower. she jumped on the hood of my car in a towel and wouldnt let me leave. when i finally did leave she followed me into town for 20 minutes in her car in a towel. most times if things are that heated i try to leave to cool down. some crazy women wont get out of your face or let you leave. thats when you must have the patience of jobe or invoke the spirit of buddha. but yes restraint is much better than backhand or bitchslap.


----------



## Lacy (Jul 6, 2008)

.............................


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> My uncle hits his women, it's wierd. Ever since I started getting old enough to be into boys, he always told me if a guy ever hit me, to tell him, and he'd handle it. But he hits HIS women....I don't really understand it.
> 
> I generally don't think guys should hit women. I DO think they should stop a woman from hitting THEM, whether it just be blocking her blows, or grabbing her arms and holding them so she can't swing. I understand not wanting to hit her, but jesus, restrain her at least!
> 
> ...





tipsgnob said:


> *We will.*
> _*We might need you as a prop or something so you can hang around if you want*_
> 
> _*I would be a good prop....*_





Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Jesus, the things that go on while I'm asleep....


*well you wanted me to post here*



mastakoosh said:


> i think she must have slurped down most of it and kissed him with some left over residual man juice. so i dont think she had a mouthful but still very foul indeed  i have never advocated hitting a woman but in that instance it could have been a good possibility, if i was her man and found out. i hate to speak to ill of her now because she died last year of a drug overdose but that is evil shit.


*sorry to hear that masta*



mastakoosh said:


> you said it exactly. some women will hit and push the boundaries as much as they can because the minute you touch them they will call the cops.  but as a man no matter what happens i will never lay my hands on a woman. there have been times i was upset but i hate jail haha.





mastakoosh said:


> haha with cum in her mouth. yep that might deserve it. man some of my ex's were vicious, scratching,slapping, kicking, throwin heavy shit at my head lol. i did at times have to restrain them then.i once tried to leave my crazy ex when she was going ballistic after she got out of the shower. she jumped on the hood of my car in a towel and wouldnt let me leave. when i finally did leave she followed me into town for 20 minutes in her car in a towel. most times if things are that heated i try to leave to cool down. some crazy women wont get out of your face or let you leave. thats when you must have the patience of jobe or invoke the spirit of buddha. but yes restraint is much better than backhand or bitchslap.


*Where do you guys find these people. *
*I have a male friend who went out with a women like this. She was really lunie tunes> *


----------



## rev3la7ion (Jul 6, 2008)

I had an ex cheat on me 9 times in one night with 9 different guys. She did a lot of X and coke that night... I have the WORST luck with women.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 6, 2008)

Lacy, don't roll your eyes at ME woman. Don't make me come over there. 

And Rev...that's shitty.


----------



## rev3la7ion (Jul 6, 2008)

Oh yeah it was. I didn't even know she rolled before that night...


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 6, 2008)

lol, I don't mess with etards


----------



## rev3la7ion (Jul 6, 2008)

I don't anymore either...


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 6, 2008)

So rev, how close can YOU get?


----------



## rev3la7ion (Jul 6, 2008)

Even with a relatively large member I'm still like 4 inches away. hahaha

I couldn't help but try. (I knew I wouldn't be able to do it)


----------



## tipsgnob (Jul 6, 2008)

*I think I'm like 3ft away....*


----------



## Lacy (Jul 6, 2008)

*that small huh?*


----------



## Lacy (Jul 6, 2008)

*Ha. Well I might just wanna do more than just roll my eyes at you*


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Lacy, don't roll your eyes at ME woman. Don't make me come over there.
> 
> And Rev...that's shitty.


----------



## tipsgnob (Jul 6, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *that small huh?*


*it's not as good as the best, but it's better than the rest....*


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jul 6, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Ha. Well I might just wanna do more than just roll my eyes at you*


----------



## tipsgnob (Jul 6, 2008)

*oh please....*


----------



## Lacy (Jul 6, 2008)

*what? ................if you don't close your mouth soon ganja goddess....flies will get in*


----------



## mastakoosh (Jul 6, 2008)

Lacy said:


> .............................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 i always end up with crazy chicks.



rev3la7ion said:


> I had an ex cheat on me 9 times in one night with 9 different guys. She did a lot of X and coke that night... I have the WORST luck with women.


 damn thats cold.


----------



## Lacy (Jul 6, 2008)

* Well how would you know?*




tipsgnob said:


> *it's not as good as the best, but it's better than the rest....*


----------



## tipsgnob (Jul 6, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> i always end up with crazy chicks.
> 
> damn thats cold.


*I knowwwww...crazy chicks are every where...duh...*


----------



## tipsgnob (Jul 6, 2008)

Lacy said:


> * Well how would you know?*


*I have the Good Housekeeping seal of approval....*


----------



## mastakoosh (Jul 6, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *I knowwwww...crazy chicks are every where...duh...*


 high moment hehe.


----------



## Lacy (Jul 6, 2008)

*I have a friend who went out wif this crazy chick like that. She would break into his house, destroy stuff. Once when they had a fight she came over in the car naked. *
*Nothing on.  She wasn't even drunk or anything. just totally nutso. *


mastakoosh said:


> i always end up with crazy chicks.
> 
> damn thats cold.


*Nine men? Sorry but who the bleep would want to do nine men. *
*I'm not sure if I have had that many chosen partners in my lifetime, let alone a night. *

*Thats gotta be some kind of sickness or something. *


----------



## tipsgnob (Jul 6, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> high moment hehe.


*I am very stoned...mmmmasta*


----------



## Lacy (Jul 6, 2008)

*Ok so what exactly are you guys implying? *












tipsgnob said:


> *I knowwwww...crazy chicks are every where...duh...*





tipsgnob said:


> *I have the Good Housekeeping seal of approval....*





mastakoosh said:


> high moment hehe.


----------



## tipsgnob (Jul 6, 2008)

*I am saying what I am saying....*


----------



## Lacy (Jul 6, 2008)

*doof talk ya mean? *


tipsgnob said:


> *I am saying what I am saying....*


----------



## Lacy (Jul 6, 2008)

*So I'm a bit on the crazy side. I'm not dangerous. *


----------



## tipsgnob (Jul 6, 2008)

*it's usually someting else that attracks me to the crazy ones..*


----------



## Lacy (Jul 6, 2008)

*I'm afraid to ask. *


tipsgnob said:


> *it's usually someting else that attracks me to the crazy ones..*


----------



## tipsgnob (Jul 6, 2008)

*your scurd?....*


----------



## Lacy (Jul 6, 2008)

*Hell no. i ain't scurd of nobody. *


----------



## tipsgnob (Jul 6, 2008)

*scrudy cat....*


----------



## Lacy (Jul 6, 2008)

*Now you're pickin' on me*


----------



## Lacy (Jul 6, 2008)

*Ok. So what is it that attracts you to the crazy ones?*


----------



## rev3la7ion (Jul 6, 2008)

For me it's usually the fine rack. haha I know I'm a pig but every chick I've had horrible luck with has had an amazing set on her.


----------



## tipsgnob (Jul 6, 2008)

*the real crazy chicks are nymfoz...*


----------



## Lacy (Jul 6, 2008)

*Well umm...*
*What can I say? Thats too bad.*
*I'm totally flat chested. *


rev3la7ion said:


> For me it's usually the fine rack. haha I know I'm a pig but every chick I've had horrible luck with has had an amazing set on her.


----------



## Lacy (Jul 6, 2008)

* *
*Isn't that like stereotyping?*
*I mean......*


tipsgnob said:


> *the real crazy chicks are nymfoz...*


----------



## tipsgnob (Jul 6, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Well umm...*
> *What can I say? Thats too bad.*
> *I'm totally flat chested. *


*I got man boobs...*


----------



## tipsgnob (Jul 6, 2008)

Lacy said:


> * *
> *Isn't that like stereotyping?*
> *I mean......*


*crazy chicks have good sex...*


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jul 6, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *what? ................if you don't close your mouth soon ganja goddess....flies will get in*


Ill kill them with Neem oil haha, sorry just thinking to meselves...


----------



## Lacy (Jul 6, 2008)

*...ok how can you tell?*
*Not the crazy part*


tipsgnob said:


> *crazy chicks have good sex...*


----------



## Lacy (Jul 6, 2008)

*Eww yuck. Wouldn't that kind of taste bad?*


ganjagoddess said:


> Ill kill them with Neem oil haha, sorry just thinking to meselves...


----------



## tipsgnob (Jul 6, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *...ok how can you tell?*
> *Not the crazy part*


*I would tell you...but then I would have to kill you....*


----------



## Lacy (Jul 6, 2008)

*Ok dude. I admit to liking it on the freaky side but this is a bit extreme for me. *



tipsgnob said:


> *I would tell you...but then I would have to kill you....*


----------



## tipsgnob (Jul 6, 2008)

*what is the freaky side?*


----------



## Lacy (Jul 6, 2008)

*Wow.  You really are testing it tonight huh?*


tipsgnob said:


> *what is the freaky side?*


----------



## tipsgnob (Jul 6, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Wow.  You really are testing it tonight huh?*


*this is the " can a guy suck his own dick" thread and I'm testing it?*


----------



## Lacy (Jul 6, 2008)

*What now as we type? *


----------



## Lacy (Jul 6, 2008)

*I KNEW dat would shut you up*

*Night night*

*(smothers wikid wif love before I go)*


----------



## rev3la7ion (Jul 7, 2008)

Ugh... I can't sleep... I'm nauseous again and I literally feel close to puking for some reason... I haven't smoked in like a month and a half now and my chronic nausea is back... It sucks. A lot.


----------



## MoePunn (Jul 7, 2008)

rev3la7ion said:


> I had an ex cheat on me 9 times in one night with 9 different guys. She did a lot of X and coke that night... I have the WORST luck with women.


Rev Sorry bout that this is # 3 here and the way her lil nasty ass was acting I figured her for either a single chic having fun or a married chic living a fantasy... anyways I got bored after # 7 so me & # 2 went to the bar but did hear that she went nine strong... (Sike I couldn't resist though)



tipsgnob said:


> *I knowwwww...crazy chicks are every where...duh...*


Tips just an fyi "crazy & chic" are synonymous like lamb & tuna fish (Rob Schneider Big Daddy), toilet & piss, alcoholism & promiscuity or Peanut butter & jelly....



Lacy said:


> *I KNEW dat would shut you up*
> 
> *Night night*
> 
> *(smothers wikid wif love before I go)*



Lacy can U and Wikid pod cast that then next time you do it plz because frankly (and I think I speak for the group when I say) we'd all appreciate it...

smootchez


----------



## rev3la7ion (Jul 7, 2008)

lmao. It's fine. I joke all the time about it now. When it happened I was like, "What the fuck is so wrong with me that she had to go and fuck 9 guys in the same night?!" I literally had a breakdown and a half when I heard about it. But yeah, it's cool man. haha


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 7, 2008)

rev3la7ion said:


> Even with a relatively large member I'm still like 4 inches away. hahaha
> 
> I couldn't help but try. (I knew I wouldn't be able to do it)


lmao, I had to rep you for that one. 



rev3la7ion said:


> For me it's usually the fine rack. haha I know I'm a pig but every chick I've had horrible luck with has had an amazing set on her.


I know what you mean. A lot of the guys I went for, especially when I was in high school, were a certain type of guy, and usually turned out to be trouble. 



Lacy said:


> *Wow.  You really are testing it tonight huh?*


You guys always test it when I'm not here. Its not fair, I miss the funnest shit. 



tipsgnob said:


> *this is the " can a guy suck his own dick" thread and I'm testing it?*


tsk tsk



Lacy said:


> *I KNEW dat would shut you up*
> 
> *Night night*
> 
> *(smothers wikid wif love before I go)*


NIGHT LACY!



rev3la7ion said:


> Ugh... I can't sleep... I'm nauseous again and I literally feel close to puking for some reason... I haven't smoked in like a month and a half now and my chronic nausea is back... It sucks. A lot.


That sucks. I don't do well with pain. Brings out the bitch in me.


----------



## Lacy (Jul 7, 2008)

*Eww...sorry to read this. I hate feeling like that. *


rev3la7ion said:


> Ugh... I can't sleep... I'm nauseous again and I literally feel close to puking for some reason... I haven't smoked in like a month and a half now and my chronic nausea is back... It sucks. A lot.





MoePunn said:


> Rev Sorry bout that this is # 3 here and the way her lil nasty ass was acting I figured her for either a single chic having fun or a married chic living a fantasy... anyways I got bored after # 7 so me & # 2 went to the bar but did hear that she went nine strong... (Sike I couldn't resist though)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*huh? Pot cast? *



rev3la7ion said:


> lmao. It's fine. I joke all the time about it now. When it happened I was like, "What the fuck is so wrong with me that she had to go and fuck 9 guys in the same night?!" I literally had a breakdown and a half when I heard about it. But yeah, it's cool man. haha


*Seriously DUDE!!!*
*I wouldn't even be asking THAT question? *
*WTF was wrong wif her? You should just be thanking your lucky stars that you got rid of her cause that is just real nasty shit. *



Wikidbchofthewst said:


> lmao, I had to rep you for that one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...*no comment*


----------



## rev3la7ion (Jul 7, 2008)

Oh I know Lacy. But at the time I was extremely depressed because things were going well up until then (at least I thought so). This all happened like 4 years ago anyways. I was only that way for a couple weeks. Then I came to my senses. haha


----------



## Lacy (Jul 7, 2008)

*Yeah but wikid won't go inot any of my threads so If I wanna have any fun wif her I have to come to her threads. *



tipsgnob said:


> *this is the " can a guy suck his own dick" thread and I'm testing it?*





MoePunn said:


> Rev Sorry bout that this is # 3 here and the way her lil nasty ass was acting I figured her for either a single chic having fun or a married chic living a fantasy... anyways I got bored after # 7 so me & # 2 went to the bar but did hear that she went nine strong... (Sike I couldn't resist though)
> 
> 
> 
> ...





rev3la7ion said:


> Oh I know Lacy. But at the time I was extremely depressed because things were going well up until then (at least I thought so). This all happened like 4 years ago anyways. I was only that way for a couple weeks. Then I came to my senses. haha


*Aww Rev...4 years ago. Thats a long time agoGlad you came to your senses and I bet you are even more happy about it now. *


----------



## mastakoosh (Jul 7, 2008)

you guys cracked me up last night.


----------



## Lacy (Jul 7, 2008)

*..................................................................*


----------



## rev3la7ion (Jul 7, 2008)

Me and my dating horror stories always get a crack. haha

Oh you mean lacy and them. Yeah, they're kinda funny... 

Just kidding by the way. I'm lame and they're the life of the party.


----------



## mastakoosh (Jul 7, 2008)

rev3la7ion said:


> Me and my dating horror stories always get a crack. haha
> 
> Oh you mean lacy and them. Yeah, they're kinda funny...
> 
> Just kidding by the way. I'm lame and they're the life of the party.


 haha, also i have had a few dirty chicks that i dated that i got some horror stories. or should i say whore stories. i am here all night folks.


----------



## Lacy (Jul 7, 2008)

*No way. My stories are the lamest*


----------



## tipsgnob (Jul 7, 2008)

*I like dirty chicks...dirty crazy chicks....*


----------



## rev3la7ion (Jul 7, 2008)

More like whorror stories... haha


----------



## MoePunn (Jul 7, 2008)

*Lacy baby, sorry to be the one who has to break this to you but **stereotypes do exist as a matter of fact the reason they are so widely known is because usually they are true... case in point: 

I'm a black man very light skin might I add and I live in one of the blackest most niggerish cities in America B-more, yet I have been stopped by the police more times than I care to recall. Y cause the cops saw the Wire too? Nope only cause they see a nigga when they look and I could be dealing crack or something... The big dick thing I'm not saying that no other races are toatin logs around with them too just as a rule of thumb we are usually more endowed than they are. I make very good money have for a few years now yet I am just (with-in the last 2 years) raising my credit score, my doctor tells me every visit I need to lower my cholesterol... There's notta a food I eat more than fried chicken (wings specifically) with hot sauce and ketchup... I love watermelon and I drink alcohol like a fish... I have a pretty good jump shot always have, I talk more shit than a little bit, I had my own car before I had my own place, I would rather fight than talk if someone gets that far under my skin. ETC the list goes on and on sweety ... My point was that most of the time when people stereotype its not something they just pull out of thin air its legit as can be. For the record I have a bunch of stereotypes that I could bring up about other races but I'm sure you noticed I decided not to talk about any other race than mine because when a person like myself speaks his mind about things like this my **stereotyping often gets misconstrued for racism... 

Needless to say to my original point I still think that most all you ladies are crazy perhaps not yourself but probably.... I still love you though 
*


----------



## MoePunn (Jul 7, 2008)

_*P.S. Rev don't typecast your ex, she wasn't a whore just misunderstood and needed to express herself sexually... 




LMAO translation a big fandango whore.... *_


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 7, 2008)

I want to hear some more horror stories....


----------



## tipsgnob (Jul 7, 2008)

*and rev...that whole 9 guy shit...it was not really bad until after the 3rd guy....*


----------



## tipsgnob (Jul 7, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I want to hear some more horror stories....


really....????


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 7, 2008)

Yes...really....


----------



## tipsgnob (Jul 7, 2008)

Heres mine: I met this chick after a funeral for a mutual friend (who had warned me about her before he died). We hooked up and started dating. I knew her back in HS but had not seen her for years. She was SMOKIN HAWT. Anyhow we started spending alot of time together. I mean all the time. Anything I did, she had to be with me. I didnt really pick up on it at the time. Anyhow, about two months into it she tells me she wants to run off to the Bahamas or someplace with a beach and get married. I'm freakin out! She starts crying saying how much she loves me and how she knows she could never keep me, so she wanted to make it official. I said we were moving a bit fast. She does a complete 180 and starts screaming how she hates me and never wanted to marry me anyway! What are you, 4 years old? She flips out, gets crazier by the minute, packs up her **** and some of mine and leaves. I was so sick of her at that point I did not care. She doesnt call me for a week, and then starts blowing my phone up again. She wanted me to come over, but I had plans. After I left the club at 4am, I stopped by for... well you know. There was some undercover cop there!! Man I lost it!!! I called them both out, raised all kinds of hell, and his sorry ass wouldnt even come out of the bedroom. He sent her out to talk to me!! I got some of my stuff back and left. She blew my phone up for two weeks after that, but I never spoke to her again. I heard she has been in and out of rehab 3 times since then and lost a pregnancy. What a psycho hose beast!!


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jul 7, 2008)

What was the point of a undercover cop? Why was he there again?


----------



## tipsgnob (Jul 7, 2008)

ganjagoddess said:


> What was the point of a undercover cop? Why was he there again?


*I stopped by her place for some stuff...and an undercover cop was doing her...*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 7, 2008)

Again? Was he there before?


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jul 7, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *I stopped by her place for some stuff...and an undercover cop was doing her...*


You shoulda warned him...


----------



## tipsgnob (Jul 7, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Again? Was he there before?


*no........*


----------



## herbose (Jul 7, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Again? Was he there before?


He was under HER covers......very simple




.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 7, 2008)

lmao, that was silly, but made me laugh


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jul 7, 2008)

WBOTW I can give you rep again!!! Quick do something funny to deserve it...


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 7, 2008)

ganjagoddess said:


> WBOTW I can give you rep again!!! Quick do something funny to deserve it...


C r i c k e t


----------



## tipsgnob (Jul 7, 2008)

*are you stoned again....lol*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 7, 2008)

Sorry, I'm not good at being funny on command. God, I feel like a guy who can't get it up.  This has never happened to me before I swear.....


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jul 7, 2008)

haha you win some rep love... for the impotence reference....


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jul 7, 2008)

Is that abusing the rep system?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 7, 2008)

The rep system has been a naughty boy and needs to be punished


----------



## tipsgnob (Jul 7, 2008)

*I bet you would like that...*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 7, 2008)

What I'd REALLY like is to smoke a bowl


----------



## tipsgnob (Jul 7, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> What I'd REALLY like is to smoke a bowl


*here try some of this white widow...*


----------



## MoePunn (Jul 7, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *and rev...that whole 9 guy shit...it was not really bad until after the 3rd guy....*



*So true Rev, notice I said that was my number because 3 just signifies she's nasty but still mostly normal... 9 makes me think of those sluts that be on skin flicks that fuck like 200 or 500 guys in 1 day, You know the ones that Ron Jeremy & John Holmes be at with their mics and the broad has like 5 or 6 guys surrounding her at a time like a zombies surrounding their prey in a 80's horror flick and they got cameras everywhere and those fluffer chics who just blow U enough so ur hard when you get over to the cum bucket of a woman... and there's always some dude with a brown paper bag or a Darth Vader mask on so his wife doesn't recognize him except he doesn't cover his tattoos lol *




tipsgnob said:


> She doesnt call me for a week, and then starts blowing my phone up again. She wanted me to come over, but I had plans. After I left the club at 4am, I stopped by for... well you know. There was some undercover cop there!! Man I lost it!!! I called them both out, raised all kinds of hell, and his sorry ass wouldn't even come out of the bedroom. He sent her out to talk to me!! I got some of my stuff back and left.quote]
> 
> 
> *Tiips I just want you to know your pimp card is under review for not handling tis situation correctly... If your pimp was official you'd a F'd her then and there... All you had to do was play it like "baby look you already doing him, I'm here now and we know you called me earlier to do me, you may as well just let us dummy you out (thats hood for run a G on you) But you let a golden opp get away"*
> ...


----------



## rev3la7ion (Jul 7, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> What I'd REALLY like is to smoke a bowl


I'm right there with you. Like I said, I haven't smoked in a while and feel like I'm about to  all the time... I need some bud to get rid of my nausea.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 7, 2008)

Sounds bomb. I was just about to load a bowl of some bombies with that keefy goodness.


----------



## Lacy (Jul 8, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *I like dirty chicks...dirty crazy chicks....*





MoePunn said:


> *Lacy baby, sorry to be the one who has to break this to you but **stereotypes do exist as a matter of fact the reason they are so widely known is because usually they are true... case in point: Oh I don't disagree with you. I just don't think they are right but it something we are all giulty of. *
> 
> _*I'm a black man very light skin might I add and I live in one of the blackest most niggerish cities in America B-more, yet I have been stopped by the police more times than I care to recall. Y cause the cops saw the Wire too? Nope only cause they see a nigga when they look and I could be dealing crack or something... yeah true. The big dick thing I'm not saying that no other races are toatin logs around with them too just as a rule of thumb we are usually more endowed than they are.I wasn't disbeliving you. *_
> 
> ...


Aww so cute. 



MoePunn said:


> _*P.S. Rev don't typecast your ex, she wasn't a whore just misunderstood and needed to express herself sexually... umm...yeah ok.*_
> 
> 
> 
> ...





tipsgnob said:


> *and rev...that whole 9 guy shit...it was not really bad until after the 3rd guy....*


No it was ALL BAD and not in a nice way.


----------



## Lacy (Jul 8, 2008)

*Had a similar experience.*
*Met this handsome dude through a mutual friend. Trouble with this mutual friend was in love with me *
*He tells me he doesn't mind that we see each other as long as the two of us can still be close friends. Silly me. NOT a good idea but at the time I agreed.*

*We are getting along great. The sex is awesome because he is so teachable....lol...and loved to experiment...couldn't have asked for better..... Each time we spend with each other seems more and more mesmerizing.  Its one of these very intense relationships. Almost like when you first fell in love. Everything about the relationship is so intensified and the romance and sex is the bomb.*

*One long weekend I decide to stay at his apartment and we basically stayed in bed for three days I mean it was over the top out of this world *
*hot hot hot.... had x rated movies, yadda yadda.....really getting into it BIG TIME *

*Not sure what we may have sounded like but all of a sudden there is a knock at the door...*
*We're like totally hot and sweaty and my guy jumps out of bed runs to the door grabs at bat opens it only to beat the shit out of my male friend.*

*Now THAT was some fucked up shit. I had a real difficult time losing this guy and actually had to take him to court and have a restraining order put on the dude.*

*Man you think chicks can be crazy. This was some pretty f*cked up stuff that I had no idea about My poor friend. I will never forget that day and feel somewhat responsible. *

*My man was 'freak' in more ways than one.  Very scary stuff.*
*Had a wicked temper on him but yet cried like a friggin baby. The dude cried more than me. Now thats sad.*
*Gotta say tho...he had a smokin hot sexy bod .........oh drool......*



tipsgnob said:


> Heres mine: I met this chick after a funeral for a mutual friend (who had warned me about her before he died). We hooked up and started dating. I knew her back in HS but had not seen her for years. She was SMOKIN HAWT. Anyhow we started spending alot of time together. I mean all the time. Anything I did, she had to be with me. I didnt really pick up on it at the time. Anyhow, about two months into it she tells me she wants to run off to the Bahamas or someplace with a beach and get married. I'm freakin out! She starts crying saying how much she loves me and how she knows she could never keep me, so she wanted to make it official. I said we were moving a bit fast. She does a complete 180 and starts screaming how she hates me and never wanted to marry me anyway! What are you, 4 years old? She flips out, gets crazier by the minute, packs up her **** and some of mine and leaves. I was so sick of her at that point I did not care. She doesnt call me for a week, and then starts blowing my phone up again. She wanted me to come over, but I had plans. After I left the club at 4am, I stopped by for... well you know. There was some undercover cop there!! Man I lost it!!! I called them both out, raised all kinds of hell, and his sorry ass wouldnt even come out of the bedroom. He sent her out to talk to me!! I got some of my stuff back and left. She blew my phone up for two weeks after that, but I never spoke to her again. I heard she has been in and out of rehab 3 times since then and lost a pregnancy. What a psycho hose beast!!


----------



## Lacy (Jul 8, 2008)

*Hey wikid gurl. Why you always make me cum for you?*


*LMAO! Love the 'shock' factor.*

*Now I told you I got some nice threads.*

*Got some Tommy Hilfiger,*
*some John Henry*
*Some Jimmy Choo,,,,,,,*

*Just cause I 'clothes' them off from time to time.......*


* I have an odd sense of humour. What can I say? *


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jul 8, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Hey wikid gurl. Why you always make me cum for you?*


----------



## Lacy (Jul 8, 2008)

*Told ya I love the shock factor.*

*LMAO!!!!!!*


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jul 8, 2008)

thanks for keeping the forums, well, shocking...


----------



## MoePunn (Jul 8, 2008)

Tuchea Lacy, the only thing worse than a crazy ass woman is 2 crazy ass women. sike I'm just messin but I couldn't resist... No truth be told crazy dudes are by far and away worse that crazy chics cause even if y'all fuck wit us to no end theres never a time where we are truly scared of you maybe scared of something you may do but not you personally and when a dude is out his mind ya'll are petrified and rightfully so


----------



## tipsgnob (Jul 8, 2008)

*"The sex is awesome because he is so teachable"....*
*I guess that says it all...if a guy finds a girl that needs to be taught, we usually just move on...if it was bad today...it will be bad tomorrow...*


----------



## Twistyman (Jul 8, 2008)

MoePunn said:


> *Lacy baby, sorry to be the one who has to break this to you but **stereotypes do exist as a matter of fact the reason they are so widely known is because usually they are true... case in point:
> **point I still think that most all you ladies are crazy perhaps not yourself but probably.... I still love you though
> *


*Crazy is as crazy does..you wake up with a Voodoo doll pin in your bag...chances are she's nuts..* *But on the other hand..pms, moth. in law, you, baby, sick...etc, thats just people..*



Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I want to hear some more horror stories....





tipsgnob said:


> *and rev...that whole 9 guy shit...it was not really bad until after the 3rd guy....*


*Sloppy 9th can push the limits.. *



tipsgnob said:


> *I stopped by her place for some stuff...and an undercover cop was doing her...*





ganjagoddess said:


> You shoulda warned him...





tipsgnob said:


> *are you stoned again....lol*


*Has a cop ever warned you..?? *


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Sorry, I'm not good at being funny on command. God, I feel like a guy who can't get it up.  This has never happened to me before I swear.....


** Gives wikid a hug....Hey whats the lump ?)**


tipsgnob said:


> *"The sex is awesome because he is so teachable"....*
> *I guess that says it all...if a guy finds a girl that needs to be taught, we usually just move on...if it was bad today...it will be bad tomorrow...*


*Who'd think that would be that case..but unless you got got "attacked" by a bung hole -a-tron at the 10 level setting.... *


----------



## MoePunn (Jul 8, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *"The sex is awesome because he is so teachable"....*
> *I guess that says it all...if a guy finds a girl that needs to be taught, we usually just move on...if it was bad today...it will be bad tomorrow...*




Tips I understand that rationale but I completely disagree with it though... Personally I just like any other freaky ass dude I love a chic where I dont have to open my mouth about what todo but on the other hand I actually prefer someone that I can mold into the bedroom slut that I want her tobe and I have no problem at all teaching and coaching... Usually I dont keep them though after I get em' ready for the world I send em' out to please some other bozo... But I do reserve the right to bring em' in for a update from time to time.


----------



## Lacy (Jul 8, 2008)

*any time any time...thats what I life for*
*yeah right*


ganjagoddess said:


> thanks for keeping the forums, well, shocking...





MoePunn said:


> Tuchea Lacy, the only thing worse than a crazy ass woman is 2 crazy ass women. sike I'm just messin but I couldn't resist... No truth be told crazy dudes are by far and away worse that crazy chics cause even if y'all fuck wit us to no end theres never a time where we are truly scared of you maybe scared of something you may do but not you personally and when a dude is out his mind ya'll are petrified and rightfully so


*Oh so true. He was a badass dude.*



tipsgnob said:


> *"The sex is awesome because he is so teachable"....*
> *I guess that says it all...if a guy finds a girl that needs to be taught, we usually just move on...if it was bad today...it will be bad tomorrow...*


Oh no no....*what this guy lacked in experience he MORE THAN made up for in willness to please and by my standards,..that goes far. Besides which......I had a lot of .....oh never mind *



Twistyman said:


> *Crazy is as crazy does..you wake up with a Voodoo doll pin in your bag...chances are she's nuts..* *But on the other hand..pms, moth. in law, you, baby, sick...etc, thats just people..LMAO spit it out twisty. LMAO!!!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lacy (Jul 8, 2008)

*Oh boy ...............*


MoePunn said:


> Tips I understand that rationale but I completely disagree with it though... Personally I just like any other freaky ass dude I love a chic where I dont have to open my mouth about what todo but on the other hand I actually prefer someone that I can mold into the bedroom slut that I want her tobe and I have no problem at all teaching and coaching... Usually I dont keep them though after I get em' ready for the world I send em' out to please some other bozo... But I do reserve the right to bring em' in for a update from time to time.


*Here little boy...let me teach you a thing or two *


----------



## tipsgnob (Jul 8, 2008)

MoePunn said:


> Tips I understand that rationale but I completely disagree with it though... Personally I just like any other freaky ass dude I love a chic where I dont have to open my mouth about what todo but on the other hand I actually prefer someone that I can mold into the bedroom slut that I want her tobe and I have no problem at all teaching and coaching... Usually I dont keep them though after I get em' ready for the world I send em' out to please some other bozo... But I do reserve the right to bring em' in for a update from time to time.


*I'm 54 years old my man...I don't have the time to do any teaching...when you pull up on my bumper you need to be ready to go..............................*


----------



## Lacy (Jul 8, 2008)

*Was that a proposition ?*


----------



## MoePunn (Jul 8, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Oh boy ...............**Here little boy...let me teach you a thing or two *


I'd lay back and let you baby... believe that



tipsgnob said:


> *I'm 54 years old my man...I don't have the time to do any teaching...when you pull up on my bumper you need to be ready to go..............................*



I hear you Tips I hear you, but I'm only 30 sooooo I got all the time in the world GOD willing


----------



## Lacy (Jul 8, 2008)

*............lol....like it would really happen this happened about 20 years ago *


MoePunn said:


> I'd lay back and let you baby... believe that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Its his birthday today *

*Hope you have fun big guy.......*
*don't do anyting I wouldn't do. *


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 8, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Hey wikid gurl. Why you always make me cum for you?*


I'm just good like that 



MoePunn said:


> I hear you Tips I hear you, but I'm only 30 sooooo I got all the time in the world GOD willing


Don't be too sure. I'm 23, and I only have 3 years left


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jul 8, 2008)

23 huh, I didnt know that, thought you were older....

I turn 23 in a week.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 8, 2008)

I just turned 23 in May


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 8, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I just turned 23 in May


well hello, young lady.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 8, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> well hello, young lady.


hola senor faded, que estas haciendo?


----------



## FarmerDave (Jul 9, 2008)

Thats some funny shit.. But i wish i could do it!!! hahahaaha


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 9, 2008)

If you could do it, would you spit or swallow?


----------



## tipsgnob (Jul 9, 2008)

I would snowball somebody...


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 10, 2008)

So you're saying you'd suck a guy's dick?


----------



## Twistyman (Jul 10, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *I'm 54 years old my man...I don't have the time to do any teaching...when you pull up on my bumper you need to be ready to go..............................*





Lacy said:


> *Was that a proposition ?*


*probably means you'll get a cap busted in your ....*


----------



## tipsgnob (Jul 10, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> So you're saying you'd suck a guy's dick?


*I thought that the question was pertaining to me sucking my own dick...but..I guess the next step if you have sucked your dick is....nevermind....*


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 10, 2008)

swallow!!!! hahahaha


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 10, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *I thought that the question was pertaining to me sucking my own dick...but..I guess the next step if you have sucked your dick is....nevermind....*


Well you said snowballing. Snowballing is letting a guy cum in your mouth, and then spitting it back into his mouth. If you're talking about cum from sucking your own dick, then you're just talking about swallowing.


----------



## ledgic13 (Jul 10, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Well you said snowballing. Snowballing is letting a guy cum in your mouth, and then spitting it back into his mouth. If you're talking about cum from sucking your own dick, then you're just talking about swallowing.



good times for some people huh...snowballing...who comes up with these names????


----------



## alwaysbloodshot12 (Jul 10, 2008)

I haven't done it, but I know I can reach.


----------



## tipsgnob (Jul 10, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Well you said snowballing. Snowballing is letting a guy cum in your mouth, and then spitting it back into his mouth. If you're talking about cum from sucking your own dick, then you're just talking about swallowing.


*if I sucked my own dick and spit it in a girls mouth...........*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 10, 2008)

That's cum swapping.


----------



## MoePunn (Jul 11, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *if I sucked my own dick and spit it in a girls mouth...........*





Wait Wait Wait... I always thought that Snowballing could be a guys cumm in chics mouth then she spits it into another chics mouth.... (see urban dictionary defination) 

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=snowballing


The 1st definition has absolutely nothing todo with woman givien mans load back to him...


Personally I'm one who wont even kiss a broad in her mouth if she swallows so you knoooow it'll be a cold rainy day in hell if she can give it back to me... 



P.S. Tips your avatar is so fuckin funny its ridiculous... kudos to you for finding that pic where ever the hell you did and even more Kudos to the photographer for not coughing up a lung while he laughed....


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 11, 2008)

haha stop worrying about it... 




it whitens teeth!


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jul 11, 2008)

And you get protein....


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 11, 2008)

it clears up acne.


----------



## MoePunn (Jul 11, 2008)

Its a great moisturizer for your hands lol...


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jul 11, 2008)

Theres a rich people lotion that actually has jizz in it, its like $200 for a tiny little bottle.


----------



## ALX420 (Jul 11, 2008)

ganjagoddess said:


> Theres a rich people lotion that actually has jizz in it, its like $200 for a tiny little bottle.


it cant be human.....


----------



## MoePunn (Jul 11, 2008)

ALX420 said:


> it cant be human.....




It is ALX its mine... they hit me up every Tuesday and Thursday LOL sike I agree its probably from a hippo or something...


----------



## Twistyman (Jul 11, 2008)

MoePunn said:


> It is ALX its mine... they hit me up every Tuesday and Thursday LOL sike I agree its probably from a hippo or something...


*Now thats a job...like circumscising (sp) elephants...shitty money, but big tips..*


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jul 11, 2008)

rev3la7ion said:


> I had an ex cheat on me 9 times in one night with 9 different guys. She did a lot of X and coke that night... I have the WORST luck with women.


That was a hot nite for me and my 8 buddies.


----------



## rev3la7ion (Jul 11, 2008)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> That was a hot nite for me and my 8 buddies.


Yeah I figured it would be. So that's why I left out the part that she contracted Gonorrhea, Syphilis, and Hepatitis B, and Hepatitis C after that night. I wonder how she got it...


----------



## MoePunn (Jul 11, 2008)

rev3la7ion said:


> Yeah I figured it would be. So that's why I left out the part that she contracted Gonorrhea, Syphilis, and Hepatitis B, and Hepatitis C after that night. I wonder how she got it...




from numbers 5-9 so I'm clear...


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 11, 2008)

haha what a job it would be if it was human jizz.


----------



## MoePunn (Jul 11, 2008)

AnitaNuggs said:


> haha what a job it would be if it was human jizz.




Hell yeah I can see me Monday morning, 


"Mrs. Neal (thats my boss) You can take this job and shove it up your ass... Also for the record you paid 17 grand for the worlds most fucked up boob job"
I'm on my way to my new job, blowin my wadd in ladies face cream, I'll get the company to sponsor you a bottle or 11


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 11, 2008)

hahaha yea thats it... wail on his wife too.


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 11, 2008)

maybe end up on oprah...


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 11, 2008)

I don't know about human semen being in a face cream, but I know there's a face cream that uses penis foreskin, usually from circumcisions. 

Foreskin Facecream :: Views :: thetyee.ca



Twistyman said:


> *Now thats a job...like circumscising (sp) elephants...shitty money, but big tips..*


YouTube - elephant sits on a man .. funniest thing ever

You bringing up elephants made me think of this clip I saw of a man's head going up an elephants ass while he was sitting behind the elephant. This isn't the same clip, but it's the only one I could find on youtube, and it's still, you get the idea....


----------



## mastakoosh (Jul 11, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> YouTube - elephant sits on a man .. funniest thing ever
> 
> You bringing up elephants made me think of this clip I saw of a man's head going up an elephants ass while he was sitting behind the elephant. This isn't the same clip, but it's the only one I could find on youtube, and it's still, you get the idea....


 yeah i have seen this before haha, so glad you posted it though. can anyone imagine that shit? i would be traumatized and having nightmares about being stuck in elephants rectums.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 11, 2008)

The one I saw one tv was even BETTER! The guy was in for a lot longer, struggling and shit, and as soon as he got out, he threw up. Dude, I can't EVEN fucking imagine....lmao, you know that guy never lived that shit down.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 11, 2008)

I mean....it's kinda like he ass raped the elephant with his head....


----------



## mastakoosh (Jul 11, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I mean....it's kinda like he ass raped the elephant with his head....


 lmao poor elephant. this clip reminds me of a elephant version of the old hbo series OZ. he is pretty far up there. i wonder if he is looking for peanuts? at the end he puts something in his mouth ewww.

YouTube - Elephant with his trunk in another ones ass


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 11, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> lmao poor elephant. this clip reminds me of a elephant version of the old hbo series OZ. he is pretty far up there. i wonder if he is looking for peanuts? at the end he puts something in his mouth ewww.
> 
> YouTube - Elephant with his trunk in another ones ass


*finally able to reply after laughing uncontrollably for the last 5 minutes*

Seriously, I couldn't BREATHE. lmfao, I repped you for that post, because that was hella funny.

At first, i was watching, and I thought "This isn't so bad." Then I keep watching and.... I saw what you meant....

And yeah, the end, DISGUST!!!!!


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jul 11, 2008)

HAHAHAHAAH..

The elephant was like "smell My Trunk"


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 12, 2008)

i'd eat the peanuts.......... nevermind.


----------



## ALX420 (Jul 12, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i'd eat the peanuts.......... nevermind.


haha! recycling....gross.


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 12, 2008)

its like something you'd do for a million bucks.


----------



## mastakoosh (Jul 12, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> *finally able to reply after laughing uncontrollably for the last 5 minutes*
> 
> Seriously, I couldn't BREATHE. lmfao, I repped you for that post, because that was hella funny.
> 
> ...


 lmao thanks. at first i thought it wasnt too bad but then i was like man he sure has a lot of trunk in there.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 12, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> lmao thanks. at first i thought it wasnt too bad but then i was like man he sure has a lot of trunk in there.


 lmfao, EXACTLY! It's like DAMN, he's really DIGGIN. 



fdd2blk said:


> i'd eat the peanuts.......... nevermind.


fdd....that's just DISGUST!!!! *shudders at the very THOUGHT


----------



## MoePunn (Jul 12, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> lmao poor elephant. this clip reminds me of a elephant version of the old hbo series OZ. he is pretty far up there. i wonder if he is looking for peanuts? at the end he puts something in his mouth ewww.
> 
> YouTube - Elephant with his trunk in another ones ass



Masta the Oz ref was great (U earned a rep point for it), I used to love that show and I think there was an episode once where an elephant was raped by Adebisi & Burr Redding...



AnitaNuggs said:


> its like something you'd do for a million bucks.


Yeah Joe Rogan would be proud of the "eating the peanuts" comment


----------



## mastakoosh (Jul 12, 2008)

MoePunn said:


> Masta the Oz ref was great (U earned a rep point for it), I used to love that show and I think there was an episode once where an elephant was raped by Adebisi & Burr Redding...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah Joe Rogan would be proud of the "eating the peanuts" comment


thanks dude, adebisi haha i forgot his name. we cant let the younger generation forget about the butt raping that was oz.


----------



## Twistyman (Jul 12, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I don't know about human semen being in a face cream, but I know there's a face cream that uses penis foreskin, usually from circumcisions.
> 
> Foreskin Facecream :: Views :: thetyee.ca
> 
> ...


*I saw that too *



ganjagoddess said:


> HAHAHAHAAH..
> 
> The elephant was like "smell My Trunk"


*The elephant version of pull my finger..*



mastakoosh said:


> thanks dude, adebisi haha i forgot his name. we cant let the younger generation forget about the butt raping that was oz.


*One of the best shows ever..Almost all of them are or have been on Law & Order..

The grossest thing that happened to me was when I was young I found this dead stinking maggot ridden muskrat on the beach..so Einstein here picks up a huge rock and tossed it on the muskrat...
all the rotten guts and maggots flew right back into my face and mouth...I barfed for days..
*


----------



## mastakoosh (Jul 12, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *I saw that too *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oz was a good show. when you said u threw the rock i could sense what was gonna happen next. i have done similar things before lol. disgusting..


----------



## Lacy (Jul 12, 2008)

*ewwwwwwwwwwwwww!!! *


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 12, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *I saw that too *
> 
> 
> *The elephant version of pull my finger..*
> ...


Are you guys talking about the OZ that was on HBO? One of my best friends loves that show and is always goin on about it. I was gonna check it out. Now I'm not sure...



mastakoosh said:


> Oz was a good show. when you said u threw the rock i could sense what was gonna happen next. i have done similar things before lol. disgusting..


God, I feel very sorry for both of you. That is just DISGUST and EWWWW and YEAH. Boys...


----------



## MoePunn (Jul 12, 2008)

Wikid If you've never seen it and you like drama you'll be on e-bay ordering all the seasons after 1 or 2 episodes.... It was top shelf shit, one of the few shows I actually watched on a regular basis as a matter of a fact that was the last show I made it my business to watch every week until "The Wire" (my hometown) and more recently "Family Guy" Funnest cartoon show ever hands down


----------



## JohnnyBravo (Jul 12, 2008)




----------



## MoePunn (Jul 12, 2008)

JohnnyBravo said:


>






*Frank*: We're going streaking. 
*Marissa*: [_after seeing Frank running naked along the streets, she slows down her car_] Frank, what are you doing? 
*Frank*: [_out of breath_] We're... We're going streaking! 
*Marissa*: Who is? 
*Frank*: Th... W... There's more coming. 
*Marissa*: Get in the car. 
*Frank*: But... 
*Marissa*: Frank! Now! 
*Frank*: [_still out of breath_] Ok. Honey, do you think KFC is still open?


----------



## mastakoosh (Jul 12, 2008)

MoePunn said:


> *Frank*: We're going streaking.
> *Marissa*: [_after seeing Frank running naked along the streets, she slows down her car_] Frank, what are you doing?
> *Frank*: [_out of breath_] We're... We're going streaking!
> *Marissa*: Who is?
> ...


 that movie is a classic. frank the tank, frank the tank haha. i am not too far from b-more.i got some friends from dundalk. i am close to hagerstown but i used to work in curtis bay, seagirt.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 13, 2008)

You KNOW it! You KNOW it! 

I love Frank the tank.

And I love JohnnyBravo!!! Where have you been sir?


----------



## reno420 (Jul 13, 2008)

thats some funny shyt..."hidden Camera Little brother Bought"LMAO


----------



## JohnnyBravo (Jul 13, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> You KNOW it! You KNOW it!
> 
> I love Frank the tank.
> 
> And I love JohnnyBravo!!! Where have you been sir?


hey......Ive been too stoned since my first harvest to type


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jul 13, 2008)

Back for round two now that the ganja has run out huh? haha


----------



## blackout (Jul 13, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> you can stop it at anytime. i did. at 7 seconds.


 my dog does that ,even that freaks me out ,but how do stop a bull mastiff in full flight.


----------



## tipsgnob (Jul 13, 2008)

blackout said:


> my dog does that ,even that freaks me out ,but how do stop a bull mastiff in full flight.


*you don't want to stop it..you want to take a video of it and post it on youtube...and besides if you could do it would want somebody to stop you....*


----------



## brasmith (Jul 13, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I'm not posting the pic HERE, cuz, yeah, I don't want to get in trouble. But follow the link....
> 
> I was looking through a bunch of those PRICELESS jokes. You know, like the Visa commercials. Anyways, I came across THIS one
> 
> ...


 
So im a little on the late side for this thread but this is as funny as a dog humping a cat. Ron Jeremy had an extra long one which is the reason he could suck it nothing special, but the kid in the pic, now that is a special story. He is a contortionist and clearly it has its advantages. Have ya'll seen contortionism on tv? They perform for audiences and from what i have seen the female contortionists could lick thier own lips. Hurts my neck just thinkin about it.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 13, 2008)

Better late than never. May I suggest you NOT watch the video fdd posted


----------



## brasmith (Jul 13, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Better late than never. May I suggest you NOT watch the video fdd posted


Thanks for the warning I should have listened earlier but i was too tempted and went there despite the warnings. Really that penis did not look like it belonged to that guys body, the head was very very dark, perhaps he borrowed it from someone. If it was his then maybe at one time he could contort and really get the whole thing in his mouth but now his belly and man boobs get in the way, now he can only feather/tease it.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 13, 2008)

The end of that video traumatized me for WEEKS


----------



## JohnnyBravo (Jul 13, 2008)

I have to say.....Brasmith has eyes that scream..."just go to sleep motherfucker"


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 13, 2008)

lmfao

*tackles JohnnyBravo and smothers him with love cuz I've missed him so*

I'd rep you, but I already did


----------



## JohnnyBravo (Jul 13, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> lmfao
> 
> *tackles JohnnyBravo and smothers him with love cuz I've missed him so*
> 
> I'd rep you, but I already did


well I've missed you too!!!!!........and the truth is I've been gone cause I figured out how to suck my own cock and haven't left the house since


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 13, 2008)

Awww that is sooooo cute! The puppy, not the part about sucking your own dick. All I have to say about THAT (for now) is....spit or swallow?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 26, 2008)

See, not closed!


----------



## Body (Oct 26, 2008)

High possibility it can be fake, especially because of the quality of the photo.


----------



## ganjaman13 (Oct 26, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> when i was single i met a large unpleasant looking girl who gave blowjobs like no other. i used to not be able to cum from head but she brought me to orgasm in like 2 minutes every time. afterwards i would feel guilty and disgusting but it became like a drug. i would say i am not gonna let her do it anymore but she insisted and it was the equivalent of crack cocaine in a blowjob.


you dont happen to remember her number?


----------



## mastakoosh (Oct 26, 2008)

ganjaman13 said:


> you dont happen to remember her number?


 i am sure we could work out some kind of deal for some of that monster bush in the background.just dont bust in it cuz she would love to have more payments coming in a month.


----------



## xpnsivwino (Oct 27, 2008)

Been there, done that. That pic isn't a fake


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 27, 2008)

Wait, you're saying YOU'VE done it? 

Ok, same question I've asked everyone who fessed up to doing it: Did you spit or swallow?


----------



## tipsgnob (Oct 27, 2008)

*ewwwwwwwwww....................*


----------



## MediMaryUser (Oct 27, 2008)

DUDE WHAT THE FUCK IS THAT REAL>ahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahah that is so fucking gross/funny/sad


----------



## dannyking (Nov 1, 2008)

ganjagoddess said:


> I dont think a guy could do even do that.
> 
> So you wanna trade for supermans dick only...
> 
> I can understand that, superman probally has a pretty super dick...


yeah but he cums as quick as lightning.


----------



## SilentMajority420 (Nov 1, 2008)

Ha ha! Now that was a weird-ass picture. Ummmm...just asking, but why did you start talking about a guy sucking himself off on a site about the herb man?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 1, 2008)

SilentMajority420 said:


> Ha ha! Now that was a weird-ass picture. Ummmm...just asking, but why did you start talking about a guy sucking himself off on a site about the herb man?


First, I'm not a man 

Second, I started this thread in the Spirituality & *Sexuality *& Philosophy forum of this site. I don't know if you've noticed, but there are LOTS of threads that have nothing to do with herb


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 2, 2008)

[adult swim] : Adult Swim Video

Dude, you guys HAVE to check that out. I love Metalocalypse, and I was on adult swim's website and found this video. The link SHOULD take you right to it, if it doesn't, it's called You Guys Watch That Video?

Not only does it fit in with this thread, but it's funny as fuck! I dunno if it's just cuz I'm really high, but I laughed my ass off both times I watched it. 

I love Nathan Explosion "I thought that was CGI or something. It's real guys. That shit is f*ckin REAL." Everything he said cracked me up.

Someone tell me if this is really as funny as I think, or if I'm just too faded


----------



## natmoon (Nov 2, 2008)

This place has the freakiest vids that ever i saw anyway,from people eating their own shit to licking/sucking themselves off.
Be warned though,i truly mean that this site is the sickest i have ever seen and has truly disgusting and disturbing videos and some porn on it so don't even click on the link if you are easily upset.
Also of a note of warning is that there are many videos of dead and dying people in all manner of ways.
You have been warned
HumorON.com - You never want to turn it off anymore!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 2, 2008)

No, ewww, ick! I want someone to watch the Metalocalypse video and tell me if it's as funny as I thought. Fuck it, I'll watch it again now that I'm sober.


----------



## ALX420 (Nov 2, 2008)

that is funny.
lotcl.
all of their lines are gold.







(laying on the couch laughing.)


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 2, 2008)

I fucking LOVE Metalocalypse! I was watching more clips, and there's one from later in that episode where the guys all want to hire a Buddhist yoga instructor dude, so they can get more flexible.


----------



## ALX420 (Nov 2, 2008)

serpantine!


----------



## skippy pb (Nov 2, 2008)

that is the most fucked up shit ive ever heard. Like come on. Im not even clicking the link.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 2, 2008)

skippy pb said:


> that is the most fucked up shit ive ever heard. Like come on. Im not even clicking the link.


Don't click the disgusting one, but click the adult swim one! Seriously, lol, I giggle just thinking about it.


----------



## natrone23 (Nov 2, 2008)

found this on that site pretty funny https://www.rollitup.org/newreply.php?do=newreply&noquote=1&p=1556234


----------



## ganjagoddess (Nov 3, 2008)

How the Heck is this thread still open..???

Craziness.

I went away for a while.


----------



## ALX420 (Nov 3, 2008)

ganjagoddess said:


> How the Heck is this thread still open..???
> 
> Craziness.
> 
> I went away for a while.


welcome back.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 3, 2008)

ganjagoddess said:


> How the Heck is this thread still open..???
> 
> Craziness.
> 
> I went away for a while.


Why shouldn't this thread still be open? 

and welcome back



ALX420 said:


> welcome back.


Hey you stole my line!


----------



## 420swed (Nov 3, 2008)

how do people find that funny its fucking gay as fuck go to a topic that is important instead of wasting ur time here


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 3, 2008)

420swed said:


> how do people find that funny its fucking gay as fuck go to a topic that is important instead of wasting ur time here


Why don't you take your own advice and stay out of my thread then?

Silly rabbit


----------



## tipsgnob (Nov 3, 2008)

*rofsmod.......*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 3, 2008)

[adult swim] : Adult Swim Video


----------



## koolhand77 (Nov 3, 2008)

I'm not looking I want to see boobs.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 3, 2008)

koolhand77 said:


> I'm not looking I want to see boobs.


Then why on earth would you come into a thread that is asking if a guy can suck his own dick? I think you might be a bit confused...or stoned


----------



## koolhand77 (Nov 3, 2008)

Well I had to see what the hell you were talking about and i did some reading before I did some investigating and i decided to not to look so now I'm out. lol


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Nov 4, 2008)

I slob on my knob every day.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 4, 2008)

Do you spit or swallow?


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Nov 4, 2008)

I shart it out.


----------



## Budsworth (Nov 4, 2008)

Nasty..........


----------



## mane2008 (Nov 4, 2008)

thats some nasty ass shit.


----------



## mastakoosh (Nov 4, 2008)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> I shart it out.


 that avatar is perplexing lol, keep up the good work.


----------



## koolhand77 (Nov 4, 2008)

mane2008 said:


> thats some nasty ass shit.


Mane where the hell ya been man havent seen you on forever? welcome back


----------



## Impulse13 (Nov 4, 2008)

I don't know the hell I looked at that.. rofl.. that's soo fucking sick but hilarious at the same time... will have to show it to the gf when she wakes up haha...


----------



## SweetTooth36 (Dec 14, 2008)

HAHAHA thats fucking helarious...


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 14, 2008)

YES! This thread rides again!


----------



## ph03nix (Dec 14, 2008)

OMG... I must have missed this thread the last time around... 

I refuse to look at the links on this thread. I'm scared. But yes, it is possible. Apparently one of my cousins was caught in the bathroom when he was 14.... well... you get the idea...


----------



## mane2008 (Dec 14, 2008)

koolhand77 said:


> Mane where the hell ya been man havent seen you on forever? welcome back


Was good bruh where you been at? 

Ain't seen ya either


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 14, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> YES! This thread rides again!


*They dusted off your old nugget Wikid...*


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 14, 2008)

*wikid has nuggets?!!?!?!??!?!?! and they are dusty...wow*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 14, 2008)

ph03nix said:


> OMG... I must have missed this thread the last time around...
> 
> I refuse to look at the links on this thread. I'm scared. But yes, it is possible. Apparently one of my cousins was caught in the bathroom when he was 14.... well... you get the idea...


Oh that is...shitty for him, but funny as fuck. If that happened to one of MY cousins...oh shit, I would NEVER let him live it down. Every family reunion, I'd joke about it.

"Hey dick sucker!"
"Is your cousin gay?"
"Oh no, the only dick he sucks is his own" 



Twistyman said:


> *They dusted off your old nugget Wikid...*


woot woot!



tipsgnob said:


> *wikid has nuggets?!!?!?!??!?!?! and they are dusty...wow*


I know, it's news to me too


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 14, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Oh that is...shitty for him, but funny as fuck. If that happened to one of MY cousins...oh shit, I would NEVER let him live it down. Every family reunion, I'd joke about it.
> 
> "Hey dick sucker!"
> "Is your cousin gay?"
> ...


*if you have nuggets...I bet they are pretty nuggets....kiss-ass*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 14, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *if you have nuggets...I bet they are pretty nuggets....kiss-ass*


When you say nuggets, I think McDonalds...


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 14, 2008)

*the reopening of this nasty ass thread has got me pondering the original question...and after some thought...I'm thinking even if you could suck your own dick...you would not want to suck your balls. *

*if you were all rolled up sucking your balls and someone shot you in the ass with rubber band...ew buddy.....*


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 14, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> When you say nuggets, I think McDonalds...


*6 or 12 piece? *


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 14, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *the reopening of this nasty ass thread has got me pondering the original question...and after some thought...I'm thinking even if you could suck your own dick...you would not want to suck your balls. *
> 
> *if you were all rolled up sucking your balls and someone shot you in the ass with rubber band...ew buddy.....*


If you found someone sucking their own balls, and rather than instantly making fun of them or screaming in disgust you get a rubber band and shoot them in the ass...you're kinda gay 



tipsgnob said:


> *6 or 12 piece? *


10


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 14, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> If you found someone sucking their own balls, and rather than instantly making fun of them or screaming in disgust you get a rubber band and shoot them in the ass...you're kinda gay
> 
> 
> 
> 10


*if I was sucking my own nuts I would be gay. but, shooting a guy sucking his balls in the ass with a rubber baand...is not gay.*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 14, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *if I was sucking my own nuts I would be gay. but, shooting a guy sucking his balls in the ass with a rubber baand...is not gay.*


It's pretty gay tips. I mean, unless you already had a rubber band ready to fire when you walked in, so you just snapped it off, MAYBE that's not so gay.

But going to get a rubber band, coming back, and taking the time to snap him in the ass....gay.


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 14, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> It's pretty gay tips. I mean, unless you already had a rubber band ready to fire when you walked in, so you just snapped it off, MAYBE that's not so gay.
> 
> But going to get a rubber band, coming back, and taking the time to snap him in the ass....gay.


*wow...I never looked at it like that...*


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 14, 2008)

*Shit just shoot the both of them and save time.....*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 15, 2008)

It'd probably take me a minute of staring to realize what he was doing...


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 15, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> It'd probably take me a minute of staring to realize what he was doing...


*staring is gay...*


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 15, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *staring is gay...*


*What about a one eyed ogle.............
* 
*
*


----------



## ANC (Dec 15, 2008)

Being anywhere close to a guy with a woodie is gay, unless you got a vajayjay, and even then it is a little gross.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 15, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *staring is gay...*


Only if you're a guy 



ANC said:


> Being anywhere close to a guy with a woodie is gay, unless you got a vajayjay, and even then it is a little gross.


See, ANC totally backed me up here


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 15, 2008)

*Wikid.....





*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 15, 2008)

Twisty...


----------



## ph03nix (Dec 16, 2008)

If at first you don't succeed...



Try...



And try...



And try again.



Success!!


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 16, 2008)

ph03nix said:


> If at first you don't succeed...
> 
> View attachment 271570
> 
> ...


*Get your filthy hands off my willie..........*


----------



## DWR (Dec 17, 2008)

now thats the most primitiv teddy bear i've seen


----------



## ph03nix (Dec 17, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Get your filthy hands off my willie..........*


LOL........ 



DWR said:


> now thats the most primitiv teddy bear i've seen


LOL.......... 

Isn't he just the cutest....


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 17, 2008)

I enjoyed it 

And I WANT that shirt!!!


----------



## ph03nix (Dec 17, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I enjoyed it
> 
> And I WANT that shirt!!!


 Woah! I might have to go into the exporting business... I could get you one...


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 17, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I enjoyed it
> 
> And I WANT that shirt!!!


*what size you wear?*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 17, 2008)

ph03nix said:


> Woah! I might have to go into the exporting business... I could get you one...


lol, when I saw it I immediately thought of a friend of mine who is like an ADD kid on crack 



tipsgnob said:


> *what size you wear?*


Why, you gonna buy that tshirt for me?


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 17, 2008)

ph03nix said:


> If at first you don't succeed...
> 
> View attachment 271570
> 
> ...













i don't know what to say to this.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 17, 2008)

I say it would be very, very dry sex.


fdd2blk said:


> i don't know what to say to this.


----------



## ph03nix (Dec 17, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i don't know what to say to this.


Some things just don't need words.....


----------



## ANC (Dec 18, 2008)

So have we decided if it is gay to do yet?
Not that my arthritis is going to let me attempt.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 18, 2008)

ANC said:


> So have we decided if it is gay to do yet?
> Not that my arthritis is going to let me attempt.


I dunno...maybe it's only gay if you swallow?


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 18, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I dunno...maybe it's only gay if you swallow?


*if you were not going to swallow...why would you do it in the first place?!?!?*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 18, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *if you were not going to swallow...why would you do it in the first place?!?!?*


so if you could suck your own dick, you'd swallow?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 18, 2008)

Why not???


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 18, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> so if you could suck your own dick, you'd swallow?


*I guess...what am I going to do? wipe it all over my face and get it all in my hair...*


----------



## cackpircings (Dec 18, 2008)

Even If I could I would never try because, call it what you will, but I think that is fucking kinda Waldo if you know what I mean. That kid is just something not of the normal&#8230; I am cool with most shit almost all shit but that is not natural &#8230; Damn it!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 18, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *I guess...what am I going to do? wipe it all over my face and get it all in my hair...*


LOL, I have no idea. You're talking to someone who has no problem swallowing so I wouldn't know  One of my only rules is don't get it in my hair 




cackpircings said:


> Even If I could I would never try because, call it what you will, but I think that is fucking kinda Waldo if you know what I mean. That kid is just something not of the normal I am cool with most shit almost all shit but that is not natural  Damn it!


OMG so cute! I just want to hold you and squeeze you and smother you with love!

The puppy in your av, anyways


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 18, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> LOL, I have no idea. You're talking to someone who has no problem swallowing so I wouldn't know  One of my only rules is don't get it in my hair.
> *we will see....*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 18, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> Wikidbchofthewst said:
> 
> 
> > LOL, I have no idea. You're talking to someone who has no problem swallowing so I wouldn't know  One of my only rules is don't get it in my hair.
> ...


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 18, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> tipsgnob said:
> 
> 
> > What will we see?
> ...


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 18, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *you can it in your hair from behind if your not careful....*


You mean if YOU'RE not careful


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 18, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> You mean if YOU'RE not careful


*everyone should be careful in that situation...worse things can happen...*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 18, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *everyone should be careful in that situation...worse things can happen...*


...It could get in my eye?


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 18, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> ...It could get in my eye?


*brown eye......lol*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 18, 2008)

Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 18, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwww


*just sayn...gotta be careful...*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 18, 2008)

Has it become illegal to ejaculate in a mouth or a vagina nowadays?Everyone is always shooting folks in the face, and the back of the head like the guy who assassinated Abe Lincoln...


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 18, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Has it become illegal to ejaculate in a mouth or a vagina nowadays?Everyone is always shooting folks in the face, and the back of the head like the guy who assassinated Abe Lincoln...


*yeah...but he used a gun...*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 18, 2008)

Tell that to the guy sitting in front of Pee Wee Herman in that theater...


tipsgnob said:


> *yeah...but he used a gun...*


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 18, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Tell that to the guy sitting in front of Pee Wee Herman in that theater...


 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AVKdLQnfSJs
except it would be pee wees got a gun.


----------



## Gryphonn (Dec 18, 2008)

I'm over this. But to be brutally honest, and to expose most men to a truth they'd rather deny:

If, in the privacy of their own home, with no audience, they would most likely suck their own if they could.

It's like the old saying, 85% of men admit to masturbating. The other 15% are lying.


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 19, 2008)

Gryphonn said:


> I'm over this. But to be brutally honest, and to expose most men to a truth they'd rather deny:
> 
> If, in the privacy of their own home, with no audience, they would most likely suck their own if they could.
> 
> It's like the old saying, 85% of men admit to masturbating. The other 15% are lying.


*I agree, but there is one question that begs to asked: would the women here perform oral sex on themselves if they could???*


----------



## ph03nix (Dec 19, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *I agree, but there is one question that begs to asked: would the women here perform oral sex on themselves if they could???*


Shit, yeah!! 


There you go tips, you can take that one away and think about it...


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 19, 2008)

Ish, no.But I don't care for oral sex.And pussy doesn't do it for me.


tipsgnob said:


> *I agree, but there is one question that begs to asked: would the women here perform oral sex on themselves if they could???*


----------



## cackpircings (Dec 19, 2008)

Still sick


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 19, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *I agree, but there is one question that begs to asked: would the women here perform oral sex on themselves if they could???*


No, just...NO


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 20, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> No, just...NO


*why?!!? *


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 20, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *why?!!? *


*lol...... *


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 20, 2008)

*twistyyyyyyyyyy.....*


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 20, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *why?!!? *


Cuz I prefer dick


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 20, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Cuz I prefer dick


*ahhhh....peter*


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 20, 2008)

*LOL... where did you find that smiley..?*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 21, 2008)

http://www.mysmilies.com/


Twistyman said:


> *LOL... where did you find that smiley..?*


----------



## hom36rown (Dec 22, 2008)

wow, thats pretty impressive


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 23, 2008)

Have I told you guys lately how much I love this thread?


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 24, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Have I told you guys lately how much I love this thread?


 *how much....?!?!? *


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 24, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *how much....?!?!? *


*About 12" worth....*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 24, 2008)

I love tips.


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 24, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> I love tips.


*how's my stoney this christmas eve morning??*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 24, 2008)

Doing ok!Still have a massive bump on my head from cracking it on the bar in the bathtub.I'm a klutz.


tipsgnob said:


> *how's my stoney this christmas eve morning??*


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 24, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *About 12" worth....*


*that would be 4" three times....right...*


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 24, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Doing ok!Still have a massive bump on my head from cracking it on the bar in the bathtub.I'm a klutz.


*I still have that image of you soaped up, naked and passed out on the bathroom floor....sorry it still hurts*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 24, 2008)

Yeah, in the starfish position, legs draped over the side of the tub...real sexy...NOT!!


tipsgnob said:


> *I still have that image of you soaped up, naked and passed out on the bathroom floor....sorry it still hurts*


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 24, 2008)

*Be careful Stoney..50% of all deaths in the home happen in the bathroom............
And the others from using cat as ass wipe.....

*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 24, 2008)

Yeah, I have a rather large siamese, as well as various smaller cats.I would never try to wipe my ass on any of them.Hell, I try not to piss them off!


Twistyman said:


> *Be careful Stoney..50% of all deaths in the home happen in the bathroom............
> And the others from using cat as ass wipe.....
> 
> *


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 24, 2008)

*seems like it would be better to shave the cat first. *


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 24, 2008)

*Then you'd have stubbles... remember what the ladies say about THAT in sensitive areas.. !!!!! *


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 24, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *how much....?!?!? *


ALMOST as much as I love you 



Twistyman said:


> *About 12" worth....*






Twistyman said:


> *Then you'd have stubbles... remember what the ladies say about THAT in sensitive areas.. !!!!! *


Stubble HURTS


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 24, 2008)

Yeah, I hate whisker burn on my chin.


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Stubble HURTS


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 24, 2008)

I hate whisker burn period


----------



## ravegraffiti (Dec 26, 2008)

NO NO NO NO NO!


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 26, 2008)

*he makes a funny noise while he sucks his own dick...NO NO NO NO NO ! *
**


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 26, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *he makes a funny noise while he sucks his own dick...NO NO NO NO NO ! *
> **


Cuz he feels guilty, but it feels good. So instead of yelling Yes! YES! He yells NO


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 26, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Cuz he feels guilty, but it feels good. So instead of yelling Yes! YES! He yells NO


*how do you yell anything with a dick in your mouth...??*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 26, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *how do you yell anything with a dick in your mouth...??*


He's not yelling, he's TYPING. If you were to hear him in real life it would sound more like "mmmo mmphoooo mmmoooooo"


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 26, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> He's not yelling, he's TYPING. If you were to hear him in real life it would sound more like "mmmo mmphoooo mmmoooooo"


*lol...your silly*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 26, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *lol...your silly*


That's why you love me


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 26, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> That's why you love me


*that's not the only reason....*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 26, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *that's not the only reason....*


What other reason is there?


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 26, 2008)

*bunches........*


----------



## surfbolinas2008 (Dec 29, 2008)

I have a few thoughts on this. First off, to answer your question, there is no way in hell I could ever do that, even at my skinniest point. I am and always will be too fat for that!
Secondly, if I could do that, I'm not sure I would, there is something odd about sucking your own weiner. *HOWEVER,* one could argue that there is no difference between whacking off with your hand, and sucking your own dick. Think about it like this: If you were to suck another man's penis, or jerk it off with your hand, you are probably gay (or in prison, haha). BUT, most every male jerks himself off (a lot), so you could argue that you're gay for that. They are both forms of masturbation, one form is just more... "intimate"... than the other. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 29, 2008)

surfbolinas2008 said:


> I have a few thoughts on this. First off, to answer your question, there is no way in hell I could ever do that, even at my skinniest point. I am and always will be too fat for that!
> Secondly, if I could do that, I'm not sure I would, there is something odd about sucking your own weiner. *HOWEVER,* one could argue that there is no difference between whacking off with your hand, and sucking your own dick. Think about it like this: If you were to suck another man's penis, or jerk it off with your hand, you are probably gay (or in prison, haha). BUT, most every male jerks himself off (a lot), so you could argue that you're gay for that. They are both forms of masturbation, one form is just more... "intimate"... than the other. Just my 2 cents.


That was probably one of THE most well thought out posts in this thread. Plus rep to YOU


----------



## Top 44 (Dec 29, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> ...but I just asked a guy and he told me there's supposed to be some video of Ron Jeremy out there doing it?  Must be Ron Jeremy WAY back in the day....


I saw that Ron Jeremy video about 25 years ago. Ive been in therapy ever since


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 16, 2009)

*bump this nasty thing.....*
*I saw a recent episode of nip/tuck where a guy wanted his weiner shortened so he would quit sucking it all the time.............*


----------



## TeaTreeOil (Feb 16, 2009)

Definitely possible.... Seen the movie "Short Bus"...? Hahaha... you'll never be the same after watching it.


----------



## tnrtinr (Feb 19, 2009)

Why does a dog lick his own balls? Because he can!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Mar 12, 2009)

Dude, I've started getting messages off site about this thread


----------



## MediMaryUser (Mar 12, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Dude, I've started getting messages off site about this thread




hahahhah what kind of messages?

some weirdo like hey u got any more sic pics?

lol


----------



## Sedition (Mar 18, 2009)

Didn't find this hilarious at all, rather, disturbingly pathetic..


----------



## 1kooguy (Mar 18, 2009)

I see some hot tranny suck her self off on cam,it was pretty fukin hott.


----------



## ALX420 (Mar 23, 2009)

trannys=gross.


----------



## hmh2810 (Mar 26, 2009)

What te fuck?


----------



## RandyRocket (Apr 28, 2009)

If I could do that MrsRocket would have to put me in a straight jacket, I'd have no reason to leave home.

Would my mother say "Stop that or you will go blind"?


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 28, 2009)

it's all fun and games, until someone pokes an eye out.


----------



## marijaneindeed (Apr 28, 2009)

thats some twistid shit man, he gonna squirt in his eye, lmao!


----------



## skunkdog (Apr 28, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> it's all fun and games, until someone pokes an eye out.


 
Bad luck on pockin your eye,was ya missus pushin on ya head again?
Better luck next time, YOU CAN DO IT!!!!


----------



## Grubs (Apr 29, 2009)

I'd do it if I could. But I don't like myself enough to swallow.


----------



## ANC (Apr 30, 2009)

not if you are this guy


----------



## futbol.madrid07 (May 2, 2009)

check efukt.com they got all type of wierd, disturbing shit on there...


----------



## PurpleKoolaid (May 2, 2009)

Damn that looks uncomfortable.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 7, 2009)

The fact that this thread is still alive....*Wikid gets all choked up*

LMAO -- not like that, I mean emotional damn it, not...yeah, you know


----------



## fdd2blk (May 7, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> The fact that this thread is still alive....*Wikid gets all choked up*
> 
> LMAO -- not like that, I mean emotional damn it, not...yeah, you know



of all the threads to come back to. 

*missing you LOTS*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 7, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> of all the threads to come back to.
> 
> *missing you LOTS*


Hey, I posted in the Biggest Thread first! But this thread is very near and dear to my heart 

You BETTER miss me 

I definitely miss whuppin your ass in pool


----------



## fdd2blk (May 7, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Hey, I posted in the Biggest Thread first! But this thread is very near and dear to my heart
> 
> You BETTER miss me
> 
> I definitely miss whuppin your ass in pool


i'm dying to beat you.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 7, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i'm dying to beat you.


I changed my yahoo status message, just for you


----------



## ANC (May 10, 2009)




----------



## budsmoker87 (May 12, 2009)

I've done it. just to prove to myself i could. really couldn't achieve any pleasure from it, since arching over that much hurt my neck. in many ways it felt like getting a massage from yourself and so i couldnt say it felt good....which is strange cuz masturbation sure does LOL

anyway, yes, i can suck my own cock...did it to see if i could and did it a few times to show diff girls i was with who were curious lol.


----------



## joshbigbuds (May 12, 2009)

`haha tht is sik u aint gay if u can suck your own dik its yours 
but you are gay if you suck a other mans dick 
it could be photoshoped 
studies show that it is impossibe to suck your own dick because of your 2 bottom ribs and also if you do you have 
a chance of puncturing your own lungs and coughing up blood and sperm


----------



## natrone23 (May 12, 2009)

budsmoker87 said:


> anyway, yes, i can suck my own cock...did it to see if i could and did it a few times to show diff girls i was with who were curious lol.


Cocksmoker87kiss-ass


----------



## toyxrazor (May 16, 2009)

0.0 holy sheet... Must be a new breed...


----------



## dahamma (May 17, 2009)

if a dick is in your mouth, be it yours or anyone else's that's gay. No if's and or but's (sorry about the buts, didn't mean to turn you on) Think about it you are being turned on by having a dick in your mouth


----------



## budsmoker87 (May 18, 2009)

haha don't be a homophobe...thats like saying a guy is gay cuz he beats off with his own 'manly' hand LOL

and na, not much pleasure was derived from it...done just to see if i could do it.


----------



## budsmoker87 (May 18, 2009)

on that same note...if im beatin off, any thought of touchin myself isn't turning me on....whats turning me on is imagining my hand is a girl's vag and i'm fucking her.

r u one to say that anal with a girl is just as gay as anal w/a guy? im curious


----------



## dahamma (May 19, 2009)

budsmoker87 said:


> on that same note...if im beatin off, any thought of touchin myself isn't turning me on....whats turning me on is imagining my hand is a girl's vag and i'm fucking her.
> 
> r u one to say that anal with a girl is just as gay as anal w/a guy? im curious


No I think that anal with a girl is considerably less gay.... For obvious reasons. E.g... ahem.... my penis would not be inserted into a man. I also think that it's easier to imagine your hand as a vag. When you have your own dick in your mouth what do you imagine? That it's a girl sucking your dick.? Because I would find that difficult seeing as how there is a cock in my mouth. On a side note I never thought in my entire life that there would come a time that I would have ever typed the above. Funny funny stuff.haha


----------



## i grow everglades bud (Aug 20, 2009)

hahahahah lmao thats some funny shit but idk i guess there are people who could but even if i could i wouldnt want to lmao


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 20, 2009)

This thread is very near and dear to my heart. 

Have any of the guys who admitted to sucking their own dick answered the spit or swallow question yet?


----------



## northwoodsmoker (Aug 20, 2009)

some ppl are freaks that way.. i had an ex bf try n suck his own and well he did.. now thats nasty.. im not bendable enough to suck my own clit..why would i want too..GROSS


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 20, 2009)

northwoodsmoker said:


> some ppl are freaks that way.. i had an ex bf try n suck his own and well he did.. now thats nasty.. im not bendable enough to suck my own clit..why would i want too..GROSS


Yeah, I don't like to eat pussy, so it wouldn't work for me. And I would think it wouldn't work for any guy who doesn't like to suck dick. But technically it is their own, so it's a form of masturbation...but...an icky one.


----------



## Operation 420 (Aug 22, 2009)

LMFAO!! That is a desperate dude. He probably took yoga to do that shit.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 22, 2009)

lol, desperate...or genius? 

http://www.adultswim.com/video/?episodeID=8a2505951bc80ed4011c42ba36a1055d


----------



## sunni (Aug 22, 2009)

ive seen a boy suck his penis in person not cool


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 22, 2009)

sunni said:


> ive seen a boy suck his penis in person not cool


Yeah, that would be a bit awkward


----------



## DWR (Aug 22, 2009)

just thought, you girls can suck ya own tits.... is that fun for you girls     ?

^^

hahah... JK if ya take it to personal.... cheers


----------

